# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] Kuukuu's Brewmaster Profile Feedback and Suggestions

## kuukuu

I am currently not playing WoW so support/updates for this is limited.

*Kuukuu's Monk PQR Profile Current Version:5.2*
*Kuukuu's Monk PQR PQI Profile Current Version:0.8*
Bugs (Please include wows Error strings) and Suggestions can be posted here.

*If you are unable to get the new version, please redownload from PQR using the text file. Click Here I changed the name since it now contains both Windwalker and Brewmaster.*


*Windwalker profile added.* 
Supports Chi Wave, Power Strikes, Chi Brew, Leg Sweep (if added to rotation), Rushing Jade Wind and Invoke Xuen.

Currently personally tested up to level 90.

Supports: 1 to 10 for all monks. 10 to 90 brewmaster tanking, soloing, leveling and AOE Chain pulling. Currently supports Rushing Jade Wind and Invoke Xuen. Chi Torpedo is terrible on a brewmaster so it will not likely be supported.

Please download profile through PQR. URL is: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Kuukuu.txt
If you wish to download just the PQI supported version of the monk profile, use this link in PQR: http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4..._Rotations.xml

*CHANGELOG:*

PQI enabled version 0.8: 
Unable to update non-PQI version with this update as there are no available hotkeys left.

Windwalker:

- Added ToK to profile. (Note: If Xuen is disabled to turn this on and you have the Xuen talent, Xuen will fire on CD so I suggest setting a different hotkey)

5.2 (PQI enabled version 0.7):

Windwalker:

- Changed how SEF works to make it harder to accidentally despawn the clones

5.1a (PQI enabled version 0.6a): 

Brewmaster:
- Fixed (hopefully) issue with getting 10+ EB stacks while still having buff up

5.1 (PQI enabled version 0.6): 

Brewmaster:
- Fixed RJW so it uses abilities between casts

Windwalker:
- Fixed RJW so it uses abilities between casts
- Changed procs to IDs, should work with any client now
- Added toggle for Fist of Fury (PQI only)

5.0a:

Windwalker
- Fixed TeB usage ability

5.0 (PQI enabled version 0.5): 

General:
- Removal of old ability code that is no longer used

Brewmaster:
- Rushing Jade Wind updated to new 5.4 format

Windwalker:
- Rushing Jade Wind updated to new 5.4 format
- TeB usage changed to treat RoR as a normal trinket now that our mastery was changed and snap shotting is no longer useful

General:
- Removal of old ability code that is no longer used

4.8 (PQI enabled version 0.3):


General
- Added support for Tier 4 abilities on the middle mouse button (Thank you to Krodran for assistance in fixing the code )

4.72:

General:
- Fixed 1-10 Rotation not working before BoK is learned

4.71:

Windwalker:
-Fixed RoR support

4.7:

Windwalker
- Added mouseover SEF support by holding down left shift
- Added chi stacking while out of combat using Expel Harm

4.6:

General
- Added auto buff ability, should check your party/raid members and if someone is missing stats or crit, it will buff the group

Brewmaster
- Added auto stance check, will put you in Sturdy Ox if you are in Fierce Tiger

Windwalker
- Added support for RoR trinket as well as modified the Tiger Eye Brew usage a bit (untested, please provide feedback)

4.5:

General
- Added monk 1-10 rotation for those people that don't want to have to do anything from the very start.

Brewmaster
- True leveling profile from 10-90 (Added check for chi usage pre-34, tested on a new monk I created. Please provide feedback if not working)

3.95:

Brewmaster:
- Fixed Elusive Brew bugging out when there's only 4 seconds or less left.

3.9:

Brewmaster
- T15 4pc set bonus now supported, should use PB if you have Purifier buff on (untested as I do not have T15 4pc)

3.85:

All:
- Added support for Glyph of Touch of Death since I apparently never did before

Brewmaster:
- Added manual statue option (Need to switch the current one in rotation with the (Manual) Black Ox Statue)

3.81:

Windwalker:
- Added Touch of Death into rotation.

Brewmaster:
-Placed Guard on hotkey Mouse Button 5
-Add "Oh shit" auto-Guard at 35% (Amount adjustable in ability editor)

3.8:
General:
- Consolidated some of the Tier abilities into one ability
- Prefixed everything with the spec that it is coded for to make it easier to tell abilities with the same name, but different spec, apart.

Windwalker:
- Optimized Tiger Eye Brew usage a bit according to Simcraft, showing about 5k more dps on training dummies due to this change.

Brewmaster:
- Profile now pools 2 chi at all times unless Shuffle will expire shortly

3.7a:
- Bug fix on guard ability

3.7:
-Added first draft of WW spec, based heavily on Rubim's (would still recommend his over mine but I figured I'd take a stab at it tonight)
-Added support for Diffuse Magic to the same hotkey as Dampen Harm
-Added support for Charging Ox Wave (not tested but simple code so should work)
-Changed Guard so it is removed from the rotation if you are in a raid. If you don't like this, go into ability editor for Guard and comment out/remove the "and IsInRaid()" line. Hoping to figure out a way to hotkey it for easy use but running out of modifiers without using something like Nova.

2.7a:
- Fixed coding issue in Tiger Palm ability.

2.7:
- Changed how combat check works so some abilities could still be used to engage enemies, ie Dizzying Haze.
- Added support for Chi Wave and Chi Burst.

2.6:
- Added Black Ox Statue support. Will be dropped at mouse position if you are not currently in range of the previous statue's buff. Trying to avoid using the left Alt for anything as a lot of people use it to switch profiles.
- Updated Purifying Brew to include light stagger if there is significant time left on BoK or you have extra chi.

2.5:
- Blackout Kick will now go off in three different scenarios:
1) If Shuffle will drop off in the next 2 seconds
2) At full chi in order to not waste chi gen from abilities.
3) At 3 Chi to avoid capping with Keg Smash.
- Jab has been tweaked to pool energy if Keg Smash will come off CD and not have enough to be used immediately.
- Guard will not go off on CD, as it scales with AP, but will wait till you are 75% health in order to build a bigger first shield from vengeance. Should be using first couple chi to get Shuffle rolling anyways.
- Purifying Brew has been tweaked to be used immediately on a heavy stagger but wait till you have 6 seconds on shuffle or 2+ Chi available on a medium stagger.
- Breath of Fire will be used if there at 6+ seconds left on Shuffle in AoE mode
- Spinning Crane Kick will be used in place of Jab if Keg Smash will not be off CD for at least 3 seconds in AoE mode.
- Fortifying Brew will automatically be used at 35% health if available or if Right Alt is pressed.
- Rushing Jade Wind support has been added to available options.

2.4:
Hopefully fixed issue with Elegon, Garalon, etc not being recognized as in range.

2.3:
Tiger Palm will now keep both Power Guard AND Tiger Power up.
Guard will not go off unless the Power Guard buff is available.
Will use Tiger Palm if nothing else is available for use.
Leg Sweep implemented to be used on cool down.

2.2:
Updated to be compatible with 5.1

2.1a:
Bug fixes for Invoke Xuen.
Edited notes to reflect correct buttons for Invoke Xuen and Dampen Harm

2.1(alpha):
Fixed Guard not checking Chi before trying to cast.


2.0:
Fixed Dizzying Haze hopefully so it always fires.
Added AoE/Single Target Swap key.
Added basic support for Invoke Xuen, Dampen Harm and Leg Sweep.


*Kuukuu's Protection Warrior PQR Profile Current Version:1.1*
Profile is on hiatus for time being due to time constraints. Bugs (Please include wows Error strings) and Suggestions can be posted here.
Currently personally tested up to level 90.

*CHANGELOG:*

1.1a:
Removed Test code that was causing profile to look for lua data file.

1.1:

-Added function to stop using Shield Barrier/Shield Block if your target is not attacking you, allowing for rage to be dumped into Heroic Strikes for dps while offtanking.
-Added "Oh shit" auto-Shield Barrier at 35% (Amount adjustable in ability editor)
-Added support for Dragon Roar
-Adjusted hotkeys to be the same as monk ones so you only need to know one set 
-Should use Disrupting Shout as an interrupt (untested yet)

Future additions: 
- Support for other talents
- Support for PQInterface's rotation options.

Please download profile in PQR. URL is: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Kuukuu.txt

----------


## domestecus

Let me be the first to say Thank you very much, you are making my monk so much more enjoyable!

----------


## pepe2c

I love your profile... just a question... whats the spell id of the modified version of gliphed Guard

----------


## domestecus

The only thing i would like added would be the Rushing jade wind ability for level 90. Also my pqr still locks my ui and requires a shut down and open wow to work again. Thoughts?

----------


## nemhain

I'm having an issue with the ui / action bars locking up. not alot but it seems like it always happens at the worst time, like raiding... and thoughts?

LOVE the profile tho.

----------


## niabolix

How do you guys use Dizzying haze while the profile is on ?

----------


## nemhain

> How do you guys use Dizzying haze while the profile is on ?


With the AoE profile, just hold left-shift and aim the ground target. it will spam it.

----------


## kuukuu

1) If you are having lock up issues with my profile, are you using the most current one? Should say 1.3 in developer options.
2) My monk is currently 17 so I haven't gotten a chance to even see the lvl 90 abilities yet. >< I can do some research on them possibly over this weekend and see what I can do.
3) I believe the spell id for Glyph of Guard is 123401.

----------


## niabolix

Thanks Nemhain for the info

----------


## domestecus

> 1) If you are having lock up issues with my profile, are you using the most current one? Should say 1.3 in developer options.
> 2) My monk is currently 17 so I haven't gotten a chance to even see the lvl 90 abilities yet. >< I can do some research on them possibly over this weekend and see what I can do.
> 3) I believe the spell id for Glyph of Guard is 123401.


I have been using 1.0 and downloaded 1.3 and it does nothing, does a couple jabs but that is about it. Thoughts?

I opened the 1.3 and it only has 2 abilities in the current abilities for brewmaster.

----------


## lantus

Good work on the profile kuukuu. I have encounter the same problem as domestecus. The new profile only spam Jabs.

----------


## nemhain

> Good work on the profile kuukuu. I have encounter the same problem as domestecus. The new profile only spam Jabs.


go thru the rotation editor and fill in the rest of the priority list.

----------


## kuukuu

Oh, I bet I uploaded the rotation I was working on with my monk if it's only jabbing....instead of the right one. Re-uploaded now, should be correct rotation.

Also, work has got me working 10 hour shifts the next two days so I haven't had a chance to look at the level 90 skills yet. Sorry.  :Frown:

----------


## laudon

hey i just downloaded an update because i was having the lock up issue. Now when i try to use the profile it won't use keg smash and it will just lag really bad.

----------


## lantus

> hey i just downloaded an update because i was having the lock up issue. Now when i try to use the profile it won't use keg smash and it will just lag really bad.


I have noticed that as well with the new version (1.3a). However, when I used it, mine doesn't even attack at 1st. I would have to manually start a rotation, and several moves later the bot will kick in; but with lots of lag :x

----------


## kuukuu

Hmm, the only change to Keg Smash is the SpellinRange code.. Someone asked for it so they weren't wasting attacks before they were in range of the mob. Maybe it's not reading it's in range now for some reason. I'll remove it for now on the live version and keep messing with it on mine. Let me know if that fixes the lag issue as well. May be bogging things down trying to check the range.

EDIT: Uploaded now. Is anyone still having the lock up issue btw?

----------


## garoboldy

Hows this doing at 90? anyone testing it?

----------


## lantus

> Hmm, the only change to Keg Smash is the SpellinRange code.. Someone asked for it so they weren't wasting attacks before they were in range of the mob. Maybe it's not reading it's in range now for some reason. I'll remove it for now on the live version and keep messing with it on mine. Let me know if that fixes the lag issue as well. May be bogging things down trying to check the range.
> 
> EDIT: Uploaded now. Is anyone still having the lock up issue btw?


I just tested it, and it was the same, still fairly laggy for some reason, and the rotation wont start until you manually spam some abilities. I noticed that it still said version 1.3a, is that correct? The original one works well imo, but just with random lock ups  :Frown:  . I've ran it for hours with no problems, but then sometimes it locks up after a few mobs. 

Fyi, I tested this on a lvl 90.

----------


## kuukuu

Most current code is 1.3b so sounds like you didn't get the newest one for some reason. Also, check and make sure you have requires combat unchecked and see if you have to spam abilities still. I'm up to 20 on my monk and the rotation isn't lagging so it must be some higher level abilities causing the lag. If it's still lagging after you get 1.3b, try taking the abilities out of the rotation and adding them back one at a time until it lags. That would help me nail down the issue if it was working fine before.

----------


## laudon

so i updated it to 1.3b. it works but i lag really bad and this is the only profile that does it :\. i'm using it on a level 44

----------


## laudon

> Most current code is 1.3b so sounds like you didn't get the newest one for some reason. Also, check and make sure you have requires combat unchecked and see if you have to spam abilities still. I'm up to 20 on my monk and the rotation isn't lagging so it must be some higher level abilities causing the lag. If it's still lagging after you get 1.3b, try taking the abilities out of the rotation and adding them back one at a time until it lags. That would help me nail down the issue if it was working fine before.


elusive brew and tiger palm spam cause the lag for me.

----------


## kuukuu

Elusive Brew I could understand possibly lagging it but tiger palm spam is literally one line of code....makes no sense. All it does is cast tp when you can't use any other ability.

----------


## lantus

> Most current code is 1.3b so sounds like you didn't get the newest one for some reason. Also, check and make sure you have requires combat unchecked and see if you have to spam abilities still. I'm up to 20 on my monk and the rotation isn't lagging so it must be some higher level abilities causing the lag. If it's still lagging after you get 1.3b, try taking the abilities out of the rotation and adding them back one at a time until it lags. That would help me nail down the issue if it was working fine before.


First let me say great job so far!

I didn't have time to test it in an instance today, however I did test it on a training dummy for a good 10-15 min. I was able to narrow down to what was causing the drop in frame rate (hence the lag); it was the tiger palm (spam). After removing that, it worked fine. Another thing that I still had problem with is that the profile won't start right away, I've always had to manually spam some abilities first before it will take over; sometimes it will stop in the middle of a rotation also, and continues after manually using some abilities.

Oh, and in that 10-15 min on the dummy, there was no action bar lock-ups  :Smile:

----------


## lantus

> Elusive Brew I could understand possibly lagging it but tiger palm spam is literally one line of code....makes no sense. All it does is cast tp when you can't use any other ability.


Maybe it has something to do with the lvl 34 passive skill: Brewmaster Training - tiger palm no longer costs chi to use, and giving a stacking buff up to 3 times that can increase the next guard.

On the side note, i was also getting lua errors from running the profile, not quite sure what it translate to:

Message: [string "if select(4,UnitBuffID("player",128939)) >=..."]:1: attempt to compare number with nil
Time: 10/09/12 01:21:20
Count: 250
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if select(4,UnitBuffID("player",128939)) >=..."]:1: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## kuukuu

> Maybe it has something to do with the lvl 34 passive skill: Brewmaster Training - tiger palm no longer costs chi to use, and giving a stacking buff up to 3 times that can increase the next guard.
> 
> On the side note, i was also getting lua errors from running the profile, not quite sure what it translate to:
> 
> Message: [string "if select(4,UnitBuffID("player",128939)) >=..."]:1: attempt to compare number with nil
> Time: 10/09/12 01:21:20
> Count: 250
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "if select(4,UnitBuffID("player",128939)) >=..."]:1: in function `?'
> ...


THANK YOU! That is what I needed to figure out why Elusive Brew isn't working properly. Now I just need to figure out why it's returning nil.

EDIT: Also for your previous post there, the tp spam isn't needed so if it's lagging you then just remove it. Are you running the profile with the requires combat box unchecked? I haven't ran into an issue so far with mine with it needing any kind of manual button press to start it so I'm sort of uncertain what could be causing that.

----------


## kuukuu

Version 1.3c released.

Released another version of Elusive Brew code and cleaned up some of the other abilities. Please make a back up before running this as the higher level abilities have not been tested yet.

----------


## lantus

> Version 1.3c released.
> 
> Released another version of Elusive Brew code and cleaned up some of the other abilities. Please make a back up before running this as the higher level abilities have not been tested yet.


I just updated to the newer version, some reason in this version the bot doesn't attack. I've ran it with combat box unchecked as well as checked, and nothing works  :Frown: 

Was getting this lua error as well:

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/09/12 12:18:49
Count: 2028
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## kuukuu

Try removing the --Target-- ability. See if it runs then since it's not telling me what the issue is in that lua error.

----------


## fritt

1.3c

here's the error i'm getting...

Date: 2012-10-09 13:22:47
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."] line 760:
attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[C]: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
rotationNumber = 0
nextAbility = -1
playerChanneling = false
(for index) = 4
(for limit) = 1023
(for step) = 1
i = 4
spellID = 0
skipUnknown = true
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)"

----------


## lantus

> Try removing the --Target-- ability. See if it runs then since it's not telling me what the issue is in that lua error.


I started playing around in the rotation editor, just doing trial and error stuff, i was able to get it to lua error free by removing the following abilities:

- Jab
- Elusive Brew
- Tiger Palm

I have inserted each of the above abilities in on their own, and they all gave errors. Tiger Palm (spam) works, but when its added in, it will just spam it after one Keg Smash and one Blackout Kick since it requires zero chi because of Brewmaster Training.

----------


## kuukuu

Ya that's why I shouldn't code at 7am.... Found the errors, I'll release the update as soon as I'm done. Tp spam should only be casting if nothing else does though, are you putting it at the bottom of the list?

EDIT: I'm also powerleveling my monk right now so there should be less and less untested code coming out.

----------


## lantus

> Ya that's why I shouldn't code at 7am.... Found the errors, I'll release the update as soon as I'm done. Tp spam should only be casting if nothing else does though, are you putting it at the bottom of the list?
> 
> EDIT: I'm also powerleveling my monk right now so there should be less and less untested code coming out.



Yah, I have the Tiger Palm (spam) on the bottom of the list, I think its because once it kicks in, it just keep spamming it so other abilities doesn't get a chance to be used. Maybe you can set it to spam only to generate three stacks of Power Guard?

----------


## kuukuu

That's what Tiger Palm does, but sometimes you hit a point where you can't cast anything else so I was having tiger palm spam fill that gap... but like I said, just remove it if it's spamming too much.

----------


## lantus

> That's what Tiger Palm does, but sometimes you hit a point where you can't cast anything else so I was having tiger palm spam fill that gap... but like I said, just remove it if it's spamming too much.


Yah, that's what I am doing lol. I'm manually doing Jab, Tiger Palm, and Elusive Brew. Everything else works fine  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

1.3d released now. Fixed the dumb typos I created when I should have been sleeping. Haha.

----------


## domestecus

1.3d seems to be causing lag when enabled.

----------


## kuukuu

> 1.3d seems to be causing lag when enabled.


Which ability? I've been running it for an hourish now with no lag, but I'm only 36 so maybe level related?

----------


## shuklu

> Which ability? I've been running it for an hourish now with no lag, but I'm only 36 so maybe level related?



I've been running several heroics with no lagg and excellent performance. Love it!

----------


## lantus

Great job kuukuu, most of the abilities are working wonderfully now. I personally am having no lag issues, however, I can see someone with a slower computer who might; reason is because two of the abilities are still spitting out lua errors resulting in some framerate drops

Tiger Palm (spam) is getting this:

Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/09/12 19:56:28
Count: 121
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>


and Elusive Brew is encountering this:

Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
Time: 10/09/12 19:59:35
Count: 165
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: ?
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local name,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## kuukuu

> Great job kuukuu, most of the abilities are working wonderfully now. I personally am having no lag issues, however, I can see someone with a slower computer who might; reason is because two of the abilities are still spitting out lua errors resulting in some framerate drops
> 
> Tiger Palm (spam) is getting this:
> 
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 10/09/12 19:56:28
> Count: 121
> Stack: [C]: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


Good to hear. Elusive Brew is missing the target for cast, should be fixed now. Tiger palm (spam) I just incorporated right into normal tiger palm since it's giving so many issues. Since that should all be stable now, I bumped release to 1.4 and it's available now for download. I'm back in school tomorrow so any updates will be a bit delayed so make sure to back up the old code just in case it decides to go all weird.  :Smile:

----------


## lantus

Thanks for all your hard work!

----------


## jamieb19

nice profile so far kuu, any chance you can make it so it dosnt always try to attack things when out of combat?  :Smile:

----------


## lantus

> nice profile so far kuu, any chance you can make it so it dosnt always try to attack things when out of combat?


In the rotation editor check the box "Require Combat to Execute Rotation".

----------


## shuklu

I had to go back to your first release today, as the last update really messed things up. Fortifying brew is cast on CD, it seems, no matter situation (Even made me dismount and I fell to my death). And switching between AOE profile and normal profile a few times then it stop for a 10 - 20 second period of time. 

Don't know how to get you any debug notes, sorry - But teach me how, and I will post it here.

----------


## domestecus

> Which ability? I've been running it for an hourish now with no lag, but I'm only 36 so maybe level related?


It was not one specific ability, when i pressed my hot key to enable it, the framerate just dropped, if I turned it back off the frames came back. I will test again tonight, I was raiding so did not have time to look into it.

----------


## kuukuu

> I had to go back to your first release today, as the last update really messed things up. Fortifying brew is cast on CD, it seems, no matter situation (Even made me dismount and I fell to my death). And switching between AOE profile and normal profile a few times then it stop for a 10 - 20 second period of time. 
> 
> Don't know how to get you any debug notes, sorry - But teach me how, and I will post it here.


If it errors, you should get a lua error pop up that you can copy and paste here and it'll tell me what's going on. Fort brew should only cast if your left alt key is down but I'll double check it when I get home from school.




> nice profile so far kuu, any chance you can make it so it dosnt always try to attack things when out of combat?


You can remove the --Target-- option at the start to stop it from picking up the next target if you don't have one selected. Or as was mentioned, check the box requiring combat.

----------


## shuklu

[QUOTE=kuukuu;2539656]If it errors, you should get a lua error pop up that you can copy and paste here and it'll tell me what's going on. Fort brew should only cast if your left alt key is down but I'll double check it when I get home from school.


There was no lua error poppup and I did not hold alt down. But there was clearly a 10 - 20 second pause without anything happened. When I went back to the first release everything was good again.  :Smile:  Love your work, bro!

----------


## kuukuu

[QUOTE=shuklu;2539733]


> If it errors, you should get a lua error pop up that you can copy and paste here and it'll tell me what's going on. Fort brew should only cast if your left alt key is down but I'll double check it when I get home from school.
> 
> 
> There was no lua error poppup and I did not hold alt down. But there was clearly a 10 - 20 second pause without anything happened. When I went back to the first release everything was good again.  Love your work, bro!


Hmm, just got home and I can't reproduce the Fort Brew bug, anyone else having this issue with the new release?

----------


## jamieb19

kuu is there any guides that teach coding?

----------


## aylak

[QUOTE=kuukuu;2539899]


> Hmm, just got home and I can't reproduce the Fort Brew bug, anyone else having this issue with the new release?



I have tested the new profile but I do not know myself so well, I can not tell you where the problem lies, but when I activate the pqr fights at the beginning then there are always delays seconds not 5 to 8 seconds am but before the question is my monk's level 90th

Ps: I'm sorry about my bad english

----------


## lantus

[QUOTE=kuukuu;2539899]


> Hmm, just got home and I can't reproduce the Fort Brew bug, anyone else having this issue with the new release?


I had a similar problem when I was first testing the profile. It's not really a bug, it just have to do with that pressing Alt will activate Fort Brew. It will activate when I switch to AOE mode from single target or vice versa, or just turning the profile off. I've also died a few times while on my flying mount because I would Alt-X (to turn off the profile) or Alt-Tab to look something up and forgot that the profile was still running lol...

I fixed the problem by just taking Fort Brew out of the rotation, I like to manually use my major CDs anyways, so it's all good  :Smile:

----------


## shuklu

[QUOTE=lantus;2540085]


> I like to manually use my major CDs anyways, so it's all good



Agree. But Fort brew is off CD anyways, so I always had it bind to "|". In my opinion it's not needed in the profile.

----------


## lantus

[QUOTE=shuklu;2540097]


> Agree. But Fort brew is off CD anyways, so I always had it bind to "|". In my opinion it's not needed in the profile.


I just doubled checked the rotations, I have Elusive Brew taken out as well, for manually use purposes; but also after running the profile for a bit, having Elusive Brew in the rotation will start generating lua errors causing drop in framerate, for me at least.

----------


## garoboldy

I just noticed the Elusive brew bug on 1.4. with stacks waiting to be used the rotation will stop, and only start back up after you manually use activate them.

----------


## kuukuu

> I just noticed the Elusive brew bug on 1.4. with stacks waiting to be used the rotation will stop, and only start back up after you manually use activate them.


Ya, one too many 1s in the spell id for Elusive Brew....number 1 key must have stuck for a second or something when I wrote it.
And yes, Fort Brew on left alt is kinda dumb, switching it to right alt, but feel free to remove if you want to manually do cds.

EDIT: Updated to 1.4a with Elusive Brew fix and Fort Brew change.

----------


## shuklu

> Ya, one too many 1s in the spell id for Elusive Brew....number 1 key must have stuck for a second or something when I wrote it.
> And yes, Fort Brew on left alt is kinda dumb, switching it to right alt, but feel free to remove if you want to manually do cds.
> 
> EDIT: Updated to 1.4a with Elusive Brew fix and Fort Brew change.



Brilliant! Will test it today.

----------


## ghost4u

kuukuu thanks for this great profile work great 
but for some reason anytime i target a vendor kept saying not enough chi

----------


## SHJordan

> kuukuu thanks for this great profile work great 
> but for some reason anytime i target a vendor kept saying not enough chi


Yes... you could make check for friendly/neutral/not attacking units.

----------


## qaxs

Thanks buddy  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> Yes... you could make check for friendly/neutral/not attacking units.


Yep, it's in the works but the closer it gets to the weekend the busier I get so it might be a bit to get it added. Until then you could just check the box requiring combat and it should do the same thing, just might make the bot a bit slower to engage since it has to recognize it's in combat.

----------


## fritt

Hey, it was kind of pissing me off that whenever I wanted to do Dizzying Haze, it seemed that Spinning Crane Kick would take priority, so I added the following code to Spinning Crane Kick, which seems to work...




> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then return true
> end


I'm just learning this coding stuff, so dunno if it's the right way to do it or not. Here's the whole Spinning Crane Kick code with my addition...




> if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() then return true
> end
> if PQR_SpellAvailable(101546)
> and UnitPower ("player") >= 40 
> --and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(101546),"target") == 1
> then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(101546))
> end


This way it won't cast Spinning Crane Kick if you have the left-shift key pressed.

----------


## xpknightx

Is there any way to put Zen Sphere in the rotation? Not to detonate it, but to have the orb up whenever possible? Zen Sphere heals 8 times for 23% of Monk AP over 16 seconds, total healing of 184%. That is a decent amount of healing over time and takes just a little bit more pressure off of healers.

I tried using this code, but as soon as I added it into the rotation, none of the other skills would work.

if not HaveBuff("player",124081) 
then return true end

----------


## kuukuu

> Is there any way to put Zen Sphere in the rotation? Not to detonate it, but to have the orb up whenever possible? Zen Sphere heals 8 times for 23% of Monk AP over 16 seconds, total healing of 184%. That is a decent amount of healing over time and takes just a little bit more pressure off of healers.
> 
> I tried using this code, but as soon as I added it into the rotation, none of the other skills would work.
> 
> if not HaveBuff("player",124081) 
> then return true end


I've never even seen a HaveBuff function so I can't say what that does.. I don't use return true to cast spells though since it has a decent chance to bug out and lock up your ui. I am about to start my mid terms next week so my time to do more then fix normal bugs is likely going to be limited but I can look into adding that. Was also debating having it spam Expel Harm if you dropped below 35% and trigger Desperate Measures but I'm not sure of the effect to your aggro and defenses that would have.

----------


## kuukuu

> kuu is there any guides that teach coding?


Sorry I didn't see your question before. For coding this profile I mainly learn from other profiles, WoW Wiki or asking questions in the PQR thread. You could try looking for books on LUA since that's the actual language we're using but I've never done it personally.

----------


## fritt

> Is there any way to put Zen Sphere in the rotation? Not to detonate it, but to have the orb up whenever possible? Zen Sphere heals 8 times for 23% of Monk AP over 16 seconds, total healing of 184%. That is a decent amount of healing over time and takes just a little bit more pressure off of healers.
> 
> I tried using this code, but as soon as I added it into the rotation, none of the other skills would work.
> 
> if not HaveBuff("player",124081) 
> then return true end


I liked your idea, so implimented it. I don't really know how to program in .lua but am learning by looking at other peoples code. The code you are trying to make work is also in Sheurons profile, which made it easy to figure out. The "HaveBuff("player",124081)" is actually a function that he also uses in his code. What I did was created a new file in the data directory called "PQR_PV_Data.lua" and the code in the file is...



```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- Functions & Variables
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then
 PQR_LoadedDateFile = 1
 print("|cffFFBE69PV Data File v0.1 - October 12, 2012|cffffffff")
end

function HaveBuff(UnitID,SpellID,TimeLeft,Filter) 
  if not TimeLeft then TimeLeft = 0 end
  if type(SpellID) == "number" then SpellID = { SpellID } end 
  for i=1,#SpellID do 
    local spell, rank = GetSpellInfo(SpellID[i])
    if spell then
      local buff = select(7,UnitBuff(UnitID,spell,rank,Filter)) 
      if buff and ( buff == 0 or buff - GetTime() > TimeLeft ) then return true end
    end
  end
end
```


After doing this, I created a new spell in the ability editor called "initialize" (without the quotes). The code for the ability is...



```
if PQR_RotationStarted then
  ----------------------------------
  -- Load Data File(s)
  ----------------------------------
 if not PQR_LoadLua("PQR_PV_Data.lua") then
  PQR_WriteToChat("You are missing a key file: PQR_PV_Data.lua. Please put this file in the Data folder and reload PQR. Thank You!", "Error")
  PQR_RotationStop()
  return true
 end
end
```

I then did the same thing you did, created an ability called "Zen Sphere" and put in the same code you did. Tested and works like a charm.

Let me know if this worked for you or not.

On a side note, if KuuKuu comes out with his own datafile, and doesn't impliment the zen sphere, you would need to load both data files.

Also, KuuKuu, please forgive me if I've offended you in any way by hacking your code, same with Sheuron (if you're reading this). I think KuuKuu's brewmaster profile is the best out there at this time, at least for me, because it's easiest for me (beings a newb programmer) to work with, and I'm just trying to make it work in a way that I would like it to.

----------


## fritt

KuuKuu, I was thinking since there's only three additional spells that are used in the AoE rotation (actually two in mine, because I use Dizzying Haze in my single target profile), maybe instead of having two different rotations, just make AoE a left alt toggle and only have one rotation. I say left alt toggle because I know of somebody elses code (I think team nova's, crystal_tech ) does it that way and I should be able to impliment it if you want.

----------


## fritt

I've been reading about how the "return true" has been causing some people to lock up in others profiles, so I changed my Spinning Crane Kick code that I posted earlier.



```
if not IsLeftShiftKeyDown()
and PQR_SpellAvailable(101546)
and UnitPower ("player") >= 40 
--and IsSpellInRange(GetSpellInfo(101546),"target") == 1
 then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(101546))
end
```

Seems to be working for me.

----------


## Shayden85

My buttons stops working after using your profile.




> its a profile thing with morphed spellids.

----------


## kuukuu

You're welcome to edit it all you want, that's part of the design of PQR. I won't likely come out with a data file unless I find something I can't implement right into the normal rotation. 

Also, the code is simple on purpose.  :Smile:  I'm not a fan of complicated, hard to read code despite how most people seem to be trending towards that.

And Shayden, I'm not sure how you're getting lock ups with the current version. Is it happening with a certain mob or ability? Any lua error coming up? I need more details to know what's going on. Also, make sure you are running the most current version of the profile. Should say 1.4a.

----------


## kuukuu

> KuuKuu, I was thinking since there's only three additional spells that are used in the AoE rotation (actually two in mine, because I use Dizzying Haze in my single target profile), maybe instead of having two different rotations, just make AoE a left alt toggle and only have one rotation. I say left alt toggle because I know of somebody elses code (I think team nova's, crystal_tech ) does it that way and I should be able to impliment it if you want.


I've looked at Nova's AoE toggle before to see how they do it. Once midterms are over I was planning on making my own but you are welcome to implement if you want. Wouldn't take much really, just load their data file and call the function really.

----------


## Shayden85

Well, i would fix it if i knew how :P I dont understand a shit about this.

No, no lua error or anything it just stops working.
I have tried both in dungeons and while questing, same shit, it just stops working and i need to relog to be able to use any ability.

Was getting lock up around 5 times yesterday in dungeons and now i get it just some second after i start a fight.




> You're welcome to edit it all you want, that's part of the design of PQR. I won't likely come out with a data file unless I find something I can't implement right into the normal rotation. 
> 
> Also, the code is simple on purpose.  I'm not a fan of complicated, hard to read code despite how most people seem to be trending towards that.
> 
> And Shayden, I'm not sure how you're getting lock ups with the current version. Is it happening with a certain mob or ability? Any lua error coming up? I need more details to know what's going on. Also, make sure you are running the most current version of the profile. Should say 1.4a.

----------


## kuukuu

And you're using version 1.4a? The original was written using the old bugged method but anything since should not be locking up...

----------


## Shayden85

> And you're using version 1.4a? The original was written using the old bugged method but anything since should not be locking up...


I downloaded Kuukuu_Brewmaster.rar in your link. it says 1.4

I got this lua error now, making it unusable


```
Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
Time: 10/13/12 00:21:50
Count: 881
Stack: [C]: ?
[C]: in function `CastSpellByName'
[string "local name,_,_,count = UnitBuffID("player",..."]:9: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:760: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:533: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:289: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: (*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
```

----------


## kuukuu

> I have <ProfileVersion>1.4</ProfileVersion>
> 
> I downloaded Kuukuu_Brewmaster.rar in your link.
> 
> I got this lua error now, making it unusable
> 
> 
> ```
> Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
> ...


Ya Elusive Brew had a typo in 1.4, click download update and you should get 1.4a.

----------


## Shayden85

It doesnt update anything, nothing happens when i press "Download Update"

the Roration XML Download gives Error 404 same with the other XML

----------


## kuukuu

> It doesnt update anything, nothing happens when i press "Download Update"
> 
> the Roration XML Download gives Error 404 same with the other XML


Hmm, in the Developer options at the bottom, make sure the start of each link says http:// and not https:// 
It's switched that before and PQR hates https for some reason...

If it still doesn't work, I'll be updating the rar file when I get home. Can't upload to the server from my school network apparently.

----------


## Shayden85

> Hmm, in the Developer options at the bottom, make sure the start of each link says http:// and not https:// 
> It's switched that before and PQR hates https for some reason...
> 
> If it still doesn't work, I'll be updating the rar file when I get home. Can't upload to the server from my school network apparently.


Didnt work so i guess you have to upload it.  :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

> Didnt work so i guess you have to upload it.


It's uploaded now, replaced the bugged version.

----------


## Shayden85

Nice, thanks gonna test it out in some instances.

One thing i saw is that when i enable the AOE it starts to spinn even if im not in combat nor have a target...
Same with the other profile. Just saw that my screen is spammed with "there is nothing to attack"

It should not attack when im not targetting anything and when im not in combat.

----------


## domestecus

> Nice, thanks gonna test it out in some instances.
> 
> One thing i saw is that when i enable the AOE it starts to spinn even if im not in combat nor have a target...
> Same with the other profile. Just saw that my screen is spammed with "there is nothing to attack"
> 
> It should not attack when im not targetting anything and when im not in combat.


In rotation editor uncheck require combat to execute

----------


## kuukuu

> Nice, thanks gonna test it out in some instances.
> 
> One thing i saw is that when i enable the AOE it starts to spinn even if im not in combat nor have a target...
> Same with the other profile. Just saw that my screen is spammed with "there is nothing to attack"
> 
> It should not attack when im not targetting anything and when im not in combat.


It does that because it's a PB AoE that doesn't require a target and there's no range check in the code for it. The other is due to the fact you don't have "requires combat" check I'm assuming and none of my code checks combat so the bot is going to spam skills if that's not checked. So actually, the way it's coded right now, yes it should do that.

----------


## garoboldy

Couple things:

1. Shuffle - seems to have a very low up time, which we want to have it close to 100%. I could be wrong here.
2. Do we have a way of adding a "use extra action button" into the profile for example if target is casting "whatever" use extra action button.

----------


## kuukuu

> Couple things:
> 
> 1. Shuffle - seems to have a very low up time, which we want to have it close to 100%. I could be wrong here.
> 2. Do we have a way of adding a "use extra action button" into the profile for example if target is casting "whatever" use extra action button.


1. Weird, mine is close to 100% I believe... if it's not up enough, move it higher in the priority on the rotation and that should have it check and apply it more.
2. There is code floating around for it that was created for lazy people on Ultraxion and such, not sure if it still works but I would assume so.

----------


## kuukuu

1.4b released.

Added combat check to rotation and range check to Crane Kick.

----------


## Vogel81

<3 Downloading new version and will test when servers come up.

----------


## TehVoyager

Now that i can post after the site went down for a day...

+rep for Kuukuu, Profile is working great on my 44 monk.

Only suggestion i can make is add more detail to your opening post! TELL PEOPLE ABOUT YOUR "product"

 :Smile: 

Edit: Rough mock-up for you!  :Big Grin: !




> Kuukuu's Brewmaster PQR Profile 1.4b
> Profile is still very much a *WIP*. Bugs (Please include wows Error strings) and Suggestions can be posted here.
> 
> Supports: (??) to 90 brewmaster tanking, soloing, leveling and AOE Chain pulling. Raids Probably supported (but be ready to take over in case of bug or issue.)
> 
> Profile can be found at: kuukuu-brewmaster - Brewmaster Abilities and Rotation for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Please run update for the profile in PQR as I will only be updating the download file if there are major changes so it may not be the most up to date. URL is: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt

----------


## Master34

A suggestion for your brewmaster profile...He should use Expel Harm when you are not at full health, instead of jab...This make a real difference....Expel Harm HEAL A LOT and damage a lot too... in your single target profile of course

And when we are under 35% HP we can spam Expel Harm (No CD), if we have enough Energy...

----------


## llamageek

Extremely pleased with this profile, not sure if anyone else is having the issue as me since all the updates to the profile whenever i use it it attempts to push every button at once when i enter combat resulting in nothing being pressed for a few seconds until things go on cooldown this continues to happen throughout the entire combat phase.

----------


## garoboldy

> Figured since everyone else has one of these I might as well make one so we don't spam up the PQR forum. Profile is still very much a WIP so any suggestions on what to add would be greatly appreciated. My monk is currently still pretty low so I might need people to test things that are higher level abilities so use at your own risk as they say. 
> 
> Profile can be found at: kuukuu-brewmaster - Brewmaster Abilities and Rotation for PQR - Google Project Hosting
> 
> Please run update for the profile in PQR as I will only be updating the download file if there are major changes so it may not be the most up to date. URL is: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt
> 
> Current version 1.4b.


Your update URLs are invalid btw. you don't have them in your public folder dropbox.

----------


## blacknightlll

I have to say I'm using your profile while I'm lvling and duel boxing with a mistweaver. Both are lvl 20 ATM and I have to say you profile is great so far. Just is there a way for it to not auto target stuff when your out of combat? Gets annoying turning it on and off

----------


## kuukuu

Master34: I wasn't sure if I should add the Expel Harm spam or not, but it's an easy addition if people want it added.

garoboldy: Just checked the link in PQR and it worked fine so not sure why you're saying it's invalid.

blacknightlll: remove --target-- from the rotation to remove auto targetting. The combat check should be preventing it from doing anything when out of combat though....

----------


## jamieb19

> I have to say I'm using your profile while I'm lvling and duel boxing with a mistweaver. Both are lvl 20 ATM and I have to say you profile is great so far. Just is there a way for it to not auto target stuff when your out of combat? Gets annoying turning it on and off


ticky box thing in rotation editor that says combat to start script

----------


## garoboldy

> Master34: I wasn't sure if I should add the Expel Harm spam or not, but it's an easy addition if people want it added.
> 
> garoboldy: Just checked the link in PQR and it worked fine so not sure why you're saying it's invalid.
> 
> blacknightlll: remove --target-- from the rotation to remove auto targetting. The combat check should be preventing it from doing anything when out of combat though....


It will work for you since its your own dropbox  :Smile: 
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Br..._Rotations.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Bre..._Rotations.xml

does not work for anyone outside your account as its in a private folder apparently. Best result would be to put it on a google code account or in your "public folder" and add the public link for us.

----------


## kuukuu

> It will work for you since its your own dropbox 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Br..._Rotations.xml
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Bre..._Rotations.xml
> 
> does not work for anyone outside your account as its in a private folder apparently. Best result would be to put it on a google code account or in your "public folder" and add the public link for us.


It is in the public folder and you linked the same link twice.... bottom one should work in PQR, top will not since it's https which PQR does not like. Now I'm very confused though as to why it is telling you it's wrong....

EDIT: Actually, that is a very old xml link since it's missing the [Kuukuu] at the start of the title.... so no, those links won't work at all but the right ones will.

Current links are :
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/[Kuukuu]Brewmaster_MONK_Abilities.xml
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/[Kuukuu]Brewmaster_MONK_Rotations.xml

----------


## garoboldy

I'm going to try a fresh install on another system to see if it changes. I'm going to go with it being isolated to my end at the moment, unless everyone else is having the same issue.

----------


## Master34

If you can add it...i can test it for you...at least i think you should add expel harm over jab if we are not at like over 75% HP

----------


## blacknightlll

@ kuukuu yea I did and I noticed that I'm not sure what's going on I'm looking in to it after I get home from work. I'm not sure if its yours or the duel box Pqr I'm running. Wouldn't think that would cause it but as they say after you eliminate the obvious

----------


## kuukuu

> If you can add it...i can test it for you...at least i think you should add expel harm over jab if we are not at like over 75% HP


Current code already favors Expel Harm over Jab if 85% and below, are you seeing otherwise?

----------


## Master34

> Current code already favors Expel Harm over Jab if 85% and below, are you seeing otherwise?


No, no expel harm at all...

----------


## kuukuu

Oh, ya....I derped the code. It activates at 85 hp...not 85%. Fixing that now....

EDIT: 1.5 uploaded now. Should fix Expel Harm not triggering and also added in Desperate Measures, ie Expel Harm spam at 35%

----------


## Master34

> Oh, ya....I derped the code. It activates at 85 hp...not 85%. Fixing that now....
> 
> EDIT: 1.5 uploaded now. Should fix Expel Harm not triggering and also added in Desperate Measures, ie Expel Harm spam at 35%


**** thx man....i test it tonight...ill donate if work well thx again

----------


## Master34

test a litlle tonite, look like perfect...will test it more tomorrow...

----------


## TehVoyager

i see you updated your opening post. looks good. last suggestion for the OP is to maintain a changelog in it.

----------


## endersblade

So I'm correct in assuming the mistweaver profile is just a 'stand back and heal' profile, and not one that lets us get in and fight? Either way's fine, just wanna know before I do the opposite and totally screw myself lol.

----------


## kuukuu

> So I'm correct in assuming the mistweaver profile is just a 'stand back and heal' profile, and not one that lets us get in and fight? Either way's fine, just wanna know before I do the opposite and totally screw myself lol.


Mistweaver? I don't have a mistweaver profile.... *confused*

----------


## blacknightlll

Misteweaver! Make one!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TehVoyager

mistweaver: roll face on KB. win.

----------


## kuukuu

If I make a mistweaver profile it will not be for a very long time. Atm, my monk was made to give me and a someone to do something together when we have time and she heals while I tank. Due to this I do not have any experience with mistweaver rotations or abilities and it is way down on my priority list. Team Nova is working on a mistweaver profile I believe if you want one.  :Smile:

----------


## jpoplive

I add these spells to the rotation. If there is any way you can inprove on them that would be great. I am very limited in writing this code.

This is for Invoke Xuen, the White Tiger. I would love for a hotkey for this skill so that it does not auto proc.


```
<Ability><Name>Invoke Xuen, the White Tiger</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>123904</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_SpellAvailable(123904)
then return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>18000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown></Ability>
```

This is for Dampen Harm


```
<Ability><Name>Dampen Harm</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>122278</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_SpellAvailable(122278)
then return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>9000</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown></Ability>
```

This is for Leg Sweep


```
<Ability><Name>Leg Sweep</Name><Default>false</Default><SpellID>119381</SpellID><Actions></Actions><Lua>if PQR_SpellAvailable(119381)
then return true
end</Lua><RecastDelay>4500</RecastDelay><Target>Target</Target><CancelChannel>False</CancelChannel><SkipUnknown>True</SkipUnknown></Ability>
```

----------


## abndrew82

First thanks for the profile Kuukuu, it is running quite well for me on my 41 Monk.

1 issue I have noticed is when trying to use Dizzy Haze

I see you have it set for 

Hold down Left Shift to use Dizzy Haze.

But when I do this, I see the marker come up like it wants to use it (See the Green Area on the ground) But it doesnt seem to go off, and cant click ground self to make it go off. Almost seems like other abilities are firing off and not letting that one go.

Maybe something I am doing wrong but I am curious

Thanks

----------


## blacknightlll

> First thanks for the profile Kuukuu, it is running quite well for me on my 41 Monk.
> 
> 1 issue I have noticed is when trying to use Dizzy Haze
> 
> I see you have it set for 
> 
> Hold down Left Shift to use Dizzy Haze.
> 
> But when I do this, I see the marker come up like it wants to use it (See the Green Area on the ground) But it doesnt seem to go off, and cant click ground self to make it go off. Almost seems like other abilities are firing off and not letting that one go.
> ...


I had the same issue but haven't been able to test it had to go we cuz I was lvling with another brew

----------


## kuukuu

> First thanks for the profile Kuukuu, it is running quite well for me on my 41 Monk.
> 
> 1 issue I have noticed is when trying to use Dizzy Haze
> 
> I see you have it set for 
> 
> Hold down Left Shift to use Dizzy Haze.
> 
> But when I do this, I see the marker come up like it wants to use it (See the Green Area on the ground) But it doesnt seem to go off, and cant click ground self to make it go off. Almost seems like other abilities are firing off and not letting that one go.
> ...


I have seen that before myself every once in a while but I've never been able to figure out why it does that. Happens with DnD profiles too for DKs so I believe it has to do with how we are currently using PQR to cast target-able spells. Not sure how else to implement it though  :Frown: 

Also @jpoplive: I'm planning on adding more to the profile once I have a chance again. Currently I'm in midterms and getting slammed with hours from work so my time is very limited.

EDIT: Should have a bit of time tonight to code a few things in, priority is going to be the aoe/single target swap key so it's all one profile. If I have more time I'll try throwing in some of the things you listed.

----------


## expunge

I fixed the Dizzying Haze code so it should work even while running.



```

if IsLeftShiftKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() and not UnitChannelInfo("player") and IsSpellKnown(115180) then   SpellCancelQueuedSpell()   CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(115180),nil)   if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end   return true end 


```

----------


## kuukuu

Version 2.0 has been released with the following (untested at this time) changes. Please back up your old profiles as I have not had time to test this code yet due to time constraints.

Fixed Dizzying Haze hopefully so it always fires.
Added AoE/Single Target Swap key. (Left Control)
Added basic support for Invoke Xuen, Dampen Harm and Leg Sweep.

----------


## expunge

> Version 2.0 has been released with the following (untested at this time) changes. Please back up your old profiles as I have not had time to test this code yet due to time constraints.
> 
> Fixed Dizzying Haze hopefully so it always fires.
> Added AoE/Single Target Swap key. (Left Control)
> Added basic support for Invoke Xuen, Dampen Harm and Leg Sweep.


You are making calls to PQR_SpellAvailable and that is a function in Nova_Data.lua. Do we need to have Team Nova's Data file in our folders for your script to work? I don't see where you actually call the Data file, just call functions that don't exist. I see that a lot of your code uses it.

----------


## kuukuu

Umm, PQR_SpellAvailable is a custom function of PQR....not Nova_Data....

PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki

----------


## TehVoyager

AOE/ST toggle? 

Oh. sexy.  :Big Grin: 

have my internets-bbehs.

more ppl need to code that into profiles.. its just to damn convieient for end users to not use it

----------


## expunge

> Umm, PQR_SpellAvailable is a custom function of PQR....not Nova_Data....
> 
> PQR Custom Functions - PQRotation Wiki


Good lord..I dont even know why I even posted that. You are correct. Sorry. I even noticed after I looked at the code some more what my mistake was.

----------


## asaphelps

The 2.0 alpha version doesn't seem to work properly unless you have 3 stacks of Tiger's Palm.

----------


## kuukuu

> The 2.0 alpha version doesn't seem to work properly unless you have 3 stacks of Tiger's Palm.


Can you explain that more? What does it do if you don't have 3 stacks?

----------


## mrperson13

Yeah, this doesn't work at all unless while attacking something you jab it and get a stack or two of tiger palm up.. then it starts firing all the other skills. Just tested on a dummy.

----------


## kuukuu

It just autoattacks?

----------


## ghost4u

first thanks for all you work it work great but after upgrade to 2.0 it trying to cast guard in the beginning with no chi when i remove guard it work great but dont cast breath of fire in AoE mode maybe i doing some wrong

----------


## kuukuu

Ya, it's not checking for Chi if there's no guard stacks up....fixing it now. New release should be up shortly with fix.

Also Breath of Fire will only be cast if Shuffle has a decent amount of time left on it in order to maximize uptime. Not sure the exact time shuffle should have left on it before prioritizing chi spenders so if you have some input there, let me know.

EDIT: 2.1(alpha) up. Fixed Guard not checking Chi before trying to cast.

----------


## Master34

Are you sure despearate Measures is coded well? Maybe at 35 hp instead of 35%?

----------


## kuukuu

> Are you sure despearate Measures is coded well? Maybe at 35 hp instead of 35%?


Yep, code is identical to Expel Harm code only 35% instead of 85%

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

Hey kuukuu love the profile! I'd only like to point out small things with 2.1(alpha) 

On the notes it says "Press Right Shift to use Invoke Xuen. / Press Right Control to use Dampen Harm." but in your code you have it down as Xuen = Right Control and Dampen Harm as Right Shift.Xuen isn't firing off because you have it down as if IsRightCtrlKeyDown() instead of if IsRightControlKeyDown() but aside from that the code itself works just fine.Xuen/Dampen Harm aren't in the Rotation so the user has to add them manually for them to work not sure if this was intended or not.

And as always keep up the great work!

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey kuukuu love the profile! I'd only like to point out small things with 2.1(alpha) 
> 
> On the notes it says "Press Right Shift to use Invoke Xuen. / Press Right Control to use Dampen Harm." but in your code you have it down as Xuen = Right Control and Dampen Harm as Right Shift.Xuen isn't firing off because you have it down as if IsRightCtrlKeyDown() instead of if IsRightControlKeyDown() but aside from that the code itself works just fine.Xuen/Dampen Harm aren't in the Rotation so the user has to add them manually for them to work not sure if this was intended or not.
> 
> And as always keep up the great work!


Haha, I double checked those to make sure I'd type them in right and still managed to get them wrong. ^^;; Also the CDs were just added because people wanted them, that's why they weren't part of the rotation. My monk isn't high enough to use any of them so I wasn't sure where they would go. There'll be a bug fix update out shortly with those things corrected.

----------


## Waffle

Theoretically, if I wanted to start using this as soon as I hit 15 to tank in randoms would it work, or would you recommend waiting for a certain level?

----------


## kuukuu

> Theoretically, if I wanted to start using this as soon as I hit 15 to tank in randoms would it work, or would you recommend waiting for a certain level?


It should work, that's exactly what I did and I've just been leveling through dungeons since.

----------


## kuukuu

So just got Spinning Crane Kick on my monk and I have to say, it's utterly terrible for chi generation... might need to edit it's place in the AoE rotation. Definitely think it's a pretty low priority spell which is sad because I think it looks awesome.  :Frown:

----------


## abndrew82

I dont know I seem to be rocking with AE Agro and DPS as a Monk tank with Spinning Crane Kick

----------


## Master34

How sweep leg work in your rotation?

----------


## TehVoyager

Out of curiosity, why does your AOE setup not call Breath of Fire? like ever? all it does is Spinning Crane Kick for aoe abilities.

----------


## kuukuu

> Out of curiosity, why does your AOE setup not call Breath of Fire? like ever? all it does is Spinning Crane Kick for aoe abilities.


It does actually, but Crane Kick does not seem to generate enough chi to do anything more then basic survivability, hence my comment above in the thread. I don't think Crane Kick is a good thing for Brewmasters which is kind of sad.

----------


## Master34

WTB A Kuukuu Windwalker Profile

----------


## Dewitt501

Good work on the profile kuukuu. I have encounter the same problem as domestecus. The new profile only spam Jabs.

----------


## Master34

> Good work on the profile kuukuu. I have encounter the same problem as domestecus. The new profile only spam Jabs.


Fixed with 2.1

----------


## Master34

Next patch:

Tiger Palm no longer stacks the armor ignore buff, just applies 30% initially.

So one Tiger Palm apply the old 3 stacks!! woot

----------


## kuukuu

> Next patch:
> 
> Tiger Palm no longer stacks the armor ignore buff, just applies 30% initially.
> 
> So one Tiger Palm apply the old 3 stacks!! woot


Nice! Any word on the power guard buff being the same?

----------


## TehVoyager

How would you suggest editing the priority in regards to spinning crane?

----------


## Master34

> Nice! Any word on the power guard buff being the same?


Not yet, but im pretty sure one TP will make old 3 power guard too...we will see

----------


## kuukuu

> How would you suggest editing the priority in regards to spinning crane?


At this point I honestly am not sure but I'm thinking it's going to be fairly low. At least below Keg Smash I would think since that's also AoE and generates chi. I'm currently in training for my job so I have 40 hour work week on top of class for this week so haven't had much time to test different priorities for it. Feel free to move it around in the rotation and see if you can get better chi generation in AoE. Hopefully I'll have time to muck with it this weekend.

----------


## Malloot

Thnx for the great profile, one suggestion from me is that maybe you should include a pause at the top or say in the opening post that we should check the "Require combat to execute rotation" mark in rotation editor. Becuase otherwise it keeps spamming the abilities even when doing nothing. Although this shouldn't matter to much i like to look as playerlike as possible for blizzard and spamming all my abilities all the time seems abit weird. If you have error texts turned off it seems like its doing nothing but with error texts you will see its spamming.

----------


## expunge

> Thnx for the great profile, one suggestion from me is that maybe you should include a pause at the top or say in the opening post that we should check the "Require combat to execute rotation" mark in rotation editor. Becuase otherwise it keeps spamming the abilities even when doing nothing. Although this shouldn't matter to much i like to look as playerlike as possible for blizzard and spamming all my abilities all the time seems abit weird. If you have error texts turned off it seems like its doing nothing but with error texts you will see its spamming.


If you to add a pause into any profile just create a new ability in the ability editor called Pause or something like that and put this code in it and save it. Then go into the rotation editor and add it in to your rotations.



```

if IsLeftAltKeyDown()  --Change to key you want to use to pause
or IsMounted()
or SpellIsTargeting()
or not UnitExists("Target")
or UnitBuffID("Player",80169)
or UnitBuffID("Player",87959)
or UnitChannelInfo("Player") 
or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("Player") 
or UnitIsDeadOrGhost("Target")
or not UnitAffectingCombat("Player")
then return true end 


```

Should let it pause while out of combat

----------


## kuukuu

There is a combat check to prevent spamming if you're not in combat so neither of the things you said should even be necessary. Mine doesn't spam if I'm not in combat so might want to check that you have the combat check in place.

----------


## TehVoyager

Hows the classes going Ku? for the moment I've taken Spinning Crane kick completely out of the rotation, and moved the Fire Breathing ability up one above blackout kick and im holding threat fine, and not taking much in the way of damage.

----------


## kuukuu

Classes have settled again for the most part so I have some time again. Hopefully getting my work hours temporarily reduced too so that'll help as well. From what I've been reading, you only use Crane Kick if you have 10+ mobs or else the chi gain isn't enough. Pretty sure I can't code based on amount of adds though? Not sure...might just remove it altogether if it works with BoF for holding multiple adds.

----------


## TehVoyager

im 70 and it worked allright. would need more testing from a higher level character to see if BoF would be enough

Perhaps put it on a button like Left Alt, or Any of the Right modifiers?

----------


## kuukuu

> im 70 and it worked allright. would need more testing from a higher level character to see if BoF would be enough
> 
> Perhaps put it on a button like Left Alt, or Any of the Right modifiers?


You mean the Crane Kick on a modifier? I'm already using a lot of the keys for various cds in the profile so not sure if there's one left or not.... lol

----------


## Alisteer

Hello.

I want to thank you for this great profile, I'm using it since MoP launch and it gets better and better each update. I have couple of suggestions to make it work better from a l90 raiding pov

As a basic rule I would give up on having any kind of personal cooldowns on predetermined buttons, but put in an pause modifier (lAlt, lCtrl, lShift maybe only two of those, need third for single target/aoe switch) and let folks bind those cd's into them

Below suggestions for rotations.

1. Include Rushing Jade Wind if talented to use on evry cd in AoE rotation - on heavy dmg/aoe situations this is the way to go.

2. Code in Chi Weave. We monks really want to use this talent if you are currently offtanking (offtanking like not taking any melee dmg from bosses/adds), keeping up our straight tanking rotation while offtanking, when you could potentially help heal up the raid during heavy dmg is bad. I would put this in same way you coded switch between single target/aoe, only exept say Blackout Kick we would use Chi Weave when not on cooldown.

3. Puryfying Brew. It would be awesome if we could type in an amount of staggered dmg (30k for example) and rotation would use PB evrytime stagger would be higher than that value.

Thats all for now. Sorry for my bad english, and thank you for reading.

----------


## Master34

> 3. Puryfying Brew. It would be awesome if we could type in an amount of staggered dmg (30k for example) and rotation would use PB evrytime stagger would be higher than that value.
> 
> Thats all for now. Sorry for my bad english, and thank you for reading.



not agree with that....a high end gear monk....specific damage will probably using PB too much in heroic....and not enough for a new tank or low level...with yellow stagger is the best way to remove it...imo stay this like is it right now...

----------


## kuukuu

@Alisteer

1 and 2 I don't use so I have no experience with either of them to code it in, if you wish to add that to yours and share it I'll add it in. I don't believe 3 is actually possible as I'm not aware of a way to read the exact damage that you're taking....also everything I've read simply says to purify at yellow.

----------


## Alisteer

Hi.

You are right about nr.3 point. I don't know why but i understood that PB will be always cast when you have 1 Chi. My bad. As for the rest I tried allready put in some changes in profile but i has no skill in this :Smile:  sorry, i end up only messing things up.

----------


## TehVoyager

Profile currently spamming tiger palm due to looking for 3 stacks.

i've changed the tiger palm ability to this:




```
local name,_,_,count,_,_,expires = UnitBuffID("player",125359)

if name
and IsSpellKnown(100787)
then
	if expires-GetTime()<4 
	then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(100787))
	return true
	end
	
else
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(100787))
	return true
end
```

testing now.

edit: Seems to work.

----------


## techg9

Im having a bug, when im in an instance, sometime all my keys are not useable, for me, and for the pqr.. so im left only to auto attack.

----------


## kuukuu

Removed count for Tiger Palm in code. New version is 2.2. Update first post when I'm done in school today. Wasn't aware anyone was even still using this with Rubim's profile out now and sadly been too busy with school projects and soon to be exams to even touch my monk lately.  :Frown:

----------


## Rubim

> Removed count for Tiger Palm in code. New version is 2.2. Update first post when I'm done in school today. Wasn't aware anyone was even still using this with Rubim's profile out now and sadly been too busy with school projects and soon to be exams to even touch my monk lately.


I'm almost giving up my monk profiles because of the that, too many thing on my personal life.

----------


## kuukuu

> I'm almost giving up my monk profiles because of the that, too many thing on my personal life.


That's not good to hear  :Frown:  Once exams and projects are done I might pick mine back up again if I have the chance. It should work the way it is but it's not very optimal obviously...and missing a lot of higher level skills since my monk is currently stuck at 52. ><

EDIT:

Pushed another update as they changed Power Guard as well as TP so had to remove the counter on guard as well.

----------


## kuukuu

Hmm, editing a post doesn't show it was changed so....bump!  :Big Grin:

----------


## lantus

I used the profile today on Elegon and Will of the Emperor and the rotation seems to stop after a bit and just spams Tiger Palm, this happened not only on boss but on adds as well. It seems to stop when it tries to use Keg Smash or something, someone mentioned it might be a range check thing, but I'm not sure if that's whats causing the problem or not.

----------


## kuukuu

> I used the profile today on Elegon and Will of the Emperor and the rotation seems to stop after a bit and just spams Tiger Palm, this happened not only on boss but on adds as well. It seems to stop when it tries to use Keg Smash or something, someone mentioned it might be a range check thing, but I'm not sure if that's whats causing the problem or not.


Elegon is more then likely a range check issue since as far as I'm aware, he fails all range checks. Not sure why Will would do the same.... Try removing the range checks in the code and see if it works?

----------


## TehVoyager

Maybe you and Rubim (or vice versa) should work together on a profile. you could halve the time needed individually on the project and put out a great project still.

----------


## kuukuu

Finally hit 60 on my monk so I can actually test my code without a dungeon. Pushed 2.3 live.

Changes include:
Tiger Palm will now keep both Power Guard AND Tiger Power up.
Guard will not go off unless the Power Guard buff is available.
Will use Tiger Palm if nothing else is available for use.
Leg Sweep implemented to be used on cool down.

----------


## kuukuu

New build pushed out, should fix issues with Garalon, Elegon, etc. Let me know if it doesn't.

----------


## TehVoyager

did 2.4 fix the Spin Crane kick spam?

----------


## kuukuu

Honestly I haven't been using the AoE part of the profile since I've been holding threat fine with the normal rotation, but I did move crane kick way down in the rotation so it shouldn't spam it. I'm debating removing it altogether really since it doesn't seem to have much of a purpose in a BM rotation from what I've seen.

----------


## TehVoyager

Was my thought too Kuu. What about BoF / Blackout kick for AOE? i had to move BoF above blackout kick so BoF would fire. otherwise it would just use blackout kick. im thinking about putting a check in BoF to look for The Shuffle buff from Blackout kick to make sure the rotation maintains blackout kick but still uses BoF properly. using the BoF stun/disorient on AoE is kind of awsome.

----------


## Rubim

> Was my thought too Kuu. What about BoF / Blackout kick for AOE? i had to move BoF above blackout kick so BoF would fire. otherwise it would just use blackout kick. im thinking about putting a check in BoF to look for The Shuffle buff from Blackout kick to make sure the rotation maintains blackout kick but still uses BoF properly. using the BoF stun/disorient on AoE is kind of awsome.


For AOE just a UnitBuffID for shufle will do it, since you will be only using AoE on Trash (im yet to see a raid boss were AoE Rotation is needed).

----------


## kuukuu

There is a check in place on BOK that should only use BOK if shuffle is under a certain duration so a check on BoF should be unnecessary.... but ya basically just removing Crane Kick should make AoE better, though for me the normal rotation is holding threat on large pulls just fine.

----------


## TehVoyager

> There is a check in place on BOK that should only use BOK if shuffle is under a certain duration so a check on BoF should be unnecessary.... but ya basically just removing Crane Kick should make AoE better, though for me the normal rotation is holding threat on large pulls just fine.


Im finding that in the Aoe rotation, with SKK removed and BoF moved over BOK that the rotation doesnt call BOK at all... and with BOK over BOF BOF doesnt fire at alll.

----------


## kuukuu

That's weird... I'll check it when I have a chance. This week is exam week for me though so might not get to it until next week. Be so glad when school is out.  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: I took a quick look at it and it looks like there's not enough chi being generated to keep BoK and BoF up at the same time with the current 100% uptime on Shuffle. You could try lowering the needed duration on shuffle to cut down on the amount of chi going towards BoK and that might let you use BoF every once in a while. Haven't had a chance to test this but it should be the issue from what I'm seeing.

----------


## TehVoyager

kuu! moar updates! T^T it needs to be more awsomesauce!

----------


## kuukuu

What would you like to see? My monk isn't my main so it's not leveling very fast. Give me suggestions and I'll code stuff but if it's high level abilities, I don't have the level to test them myself  :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

Been playing the monk more often lately so I'm up to 70 now. Once I hit 75 I should have most of the skills that matter so I can test everything and revamp some of the logic, such as guard being used on cd. Thinking it might be better to keep it available for if you take a big hit so you can keep yourself alive till the healer can get some heals on you. Also since it scales with ap, it's likely better to use it later anyways. Thoughts?

Also think I've figured out where SCK can actually be used and be useful in AoE for once, just need to test it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Nice. i've used your profile for max level play, both in PVE and PVP. and its worked well. no real issues to bring up. a pause rotation button would be nice.

----------


## kuukuu

2.5 is out now. Tweaked some abilities and added support for Rushing Jade Wind (not tested as I'm not 90 but simple enough it should work). Tested rotation for a good 20 mins on dummies without it failing so shouldn't be many bugs but as always, back up your old file just in case.

2.5 Changes:
- Blackout Kick will now go off in three different scenarios:
1) If Shuffle will drop off in the next 2 seconds
2) At full chi in order to not waste chi gen from abilities.
3) At 3 Chi to avoid capping with Keg Smash.
- Jab has been tweaked to pool energy if Keg Smash will come off CD and not have enough to be used immediately.
- Guard will not go off on CD, as it scales with AP, but will wait till you are 75% health in order to build a bigger first shield from vengeance. Should be using first couple chi to get Shuffle rolling anyways.
- Purifying Brew has been tweaked to be used immediately on a heavy stagger but wait till you have 6 seconds on shuffle or 2+ Chi available on a medium stagger.
- Breath of Fire will be used if there at 6+ seconds left on Shuffle in AoE mode
- Spinning Crane Kick will be used in place of Jab if Keg Smash will not be off CD for at least 3 seconds in AoE mode.
- Fortifying Brew will automatically be used at 35% health if available or if Right Alt is pressed.
- Rushing Jade Wind support has been added to available options.

----------


## TehVoyager

AND STILL NO PAUSE BUTTON

jk jk

yay for updates!  :Big Grin:  i'll try it out when i get home. my monk has less gear than my main, a bear, but as usual blizzard has destroyed bears like they do at the start of every expansion so my monk is a better tank with 10 iLvl less gear. >.<

----------


## kuukuu

I was going to add a pause button but all the keys are pretty much used up currently. Have to find a way to change that.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Personally I prefer having left shift as the pause button. Most of my tanking cooldowns are bound to Shift+X keys.
This is always going to come down to personal preference, but since it's the most commonly bound modifier key - it usually works the best.

Anyways, I'm about to try out version 2.5 in some LFR's right now.
The changes look really good.
I'll let you know how it goes.

----------


## kuukuu

Cool, looking forward to the feedback  :Big Grin:

----------


## TehVoyager

updated through http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt

Version in PQR showing 2.5

Fires off a jab or keg smash, then completely stalls out.

tested on a goat near 2 moons and on dummy.

Manually firing off a Blackout kick will cause the rotation to fire another jab or keg smash. then stop again.

----------


## kuukuu

> updated through http://dl.dropbox.com/u/44046107/Brewmaster.txt
> 
> Version in PQR showing 2.5
> 
> Fires off a jab or keg smash, then completely stalls out.
> 
> tested on a goat near 2 moons and on dummy.
> 
> Manually firing off a Blackout kick will cause the rotation to fire another jab or keg smash. then stop again.


Weird, I just pulled the copy off of drop box and mine is running fine... It stops sometimes to pool energy if KegSmash will be off cd soon and doing a jab will cause you to miss using it as soon as it's up, but it's not completely stalling out for me...

If you have PQR Interface, could you tell me what it's hanging on?

----------


## Rubim

> I was going to add a pause button but all the keys are pretty much used up currently. Have to find a way to change that.


I would suggest the Nova_Pause function.

You can do combinations with hotkeys.

Left CTRL+ALT.

----------


## kuukuu

That would work but I'm trying to keep my profile without a data file being required if I can. Don't ask why because I'm not sure why haha.

----------


## TehVoyager

i dont have pqr interface. what glyphs and talents are you running?

my setup is Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft

----------


## imdasandman

> That would work but I'm trying to keep my profile without a data file being required if I can. Don't ask why because I'm not sure why haha.


I have a pause function in my dk profiles that is set to left shift. You can use it. I leeched it from another coder :P. Once you have this you can setup specific key binds in wow to your abilities with shift + (insert random key you want to use here). This will fire the spell off while you have your rotation paused. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kuukuu

> i dont have pqr interface. what glyphs and talents are you running?
> 
> my setup is Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft


I'm using Momentum, Zen Sphere, Power Strikes and Leg Sweep. I don't have the last two as I'm only 70 on my monk. That said though, there are checks for all abilities to see if you actually know the ability so it shouldn't be locking up. I'll switch to your abilities when I get home and test it, but that shouldn't be the cause....




> I have a pause function in my dk profiles that is set to left shift. You can use it. I leeched it from another coder :P. Once you have this you can setup specific key binds in wow to your abilities with shift + (insert random key you want to use here). This will fire the spell off while you have your rotation paused. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I have written pause functions into other profiles before so that's not the problem but thank you. The issue is all the normal modifier keys except left alt are issued in my programming for various CDs from people asking for certain abilities to be added. If I removed those, I could add one. I might do that though if I can't think of something else.

----------


## TehVoyager

ok, well lets try this this. is anyone else having the same issue as i in regards to kuu's brewmaster profile? if im the only one i'll try updating PQR.

also, where do i get this PQR interface addon?

----------


## kuukuu

https://www.assembla.com/spaces/nova...Sr4RLiacwqjQWU should give you the download for it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Its stopping on Purifying Brew.

Pulled Purifying brew from the rotation, rotation is now firing off. somehting appears to be up with your Purifying Brew code.

----------


## kuukuu

I uploaded a possible fix, give it a try and let me know if it works now.

----------


## TehVoyager

now appears to be working. dont have PQinterface running so i'll have to watch it and see what its doing. but the rotation seems to be going.

Out of curiosity what did you change?

----------


## kuukuu

Moved the return true into the if loops. It must not have been getting to it when it was outside the loop.

----------


## Canbus

Question: How do I update through dropbox? Would love to try this out.

Edit: Nevermind, I found it  :Smile: 

Edit again: Works great so far, only problem I have is holding shift to use dizzying haze, doesn't seem to work for me. +rep

----------


## kuukuu

> Question: How do I update through dropbox? Would love to try this out.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I found it 
> 
> Edit again: Works great so far, only problem I have is holding shift to use dizzying haze, doesn't seem to work for me. +rep


Weird.... Not sure what to tell ya there as nobody else seems to have that issue  :Frown:

----------


## TehVoyager

> Weird.... Not sure what to tell ya there as nobody else seems to have that issue


Kuu' are your download profile links in PQR out of date? i've noticed for a while now that i have to manually update the profile through this thread.

----------


## kuukuu

Shouldn't be.... I'll check though.

EDIT: Weird the files were the same but it was randomly saying they weren't for the same class/profile... I reuploaded them again, try it now.

----------


## Canbus

I will try a fresh copy of PQR and see how that works out.

Edit: Ok, seems to work, but I have to stand next to the mob I want to throw it on.

----------


## bobik123xx

OMG awesome profile, my monk is at 61 lvl and i can solo instance in Outland ^^ it take a bit longer but it's possible :P can't rep you due to my low rep power :/ Great job !

----------


## kuukuu

> OMG awesome profile, my monk is at 61 lvl and i can solo instance in Outland ^^ it take a bit longer but it's possible :P can't rep you due to my low rep power :/ Great job !


Thanks! Good to know people are enjoying it  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

Tested up to level 75 now personally. Slowly getting my monk up there.... Haha

----------


## TehVoyager

Y U SO SLOW just kidding

----------


## kuukuu

> Y U SO SLOW just kidding


Haha, mainly because my monk isn't my main and my raid group keeps me busy :P Other then lvl 90 talents though, 75 lets me test everything anyways.

----------


## TehVoyager

MY RAID WAS SO CLOSE TO LETTING ME TAKE MY MONK INTO HEROIC MSV LAST NIGHT.... i logged over and started flying... then lost internet for an hour due to upgrades in my area.

T^T

----------


## kuukuu

I hate when that happens. We had to cancel a raid night due to my connection spazzing out one night and shooting my ping into the 700s. Better luck next time  :Smile:

----------


## Enragerx

> if IsLeftAltKeyDown() and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() 
> and not UnitChannelInfo("player") 
> and IsSpellKnown(115315) 
> then 
> SpellCancelQueuedSpell() 
> CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(115315),nil) 
> if SpellIsTargeting() then CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end 
> return true 
> end


black ox statue bound to left alt (:

----------


## kuukuu

I see this. I was actually debating adding such an ability once I had a stable internet connection again...which will hopefully be Monday. Haven't been able to do anything on WoW all week due to constant triple digit ping for some dumb reason...

----------


## Phishstick

Oh man this profile is a work of art thanks

----------


## enasnix

Noticed I can't put black ox statue down, am I retarted? I have to set it down before the encounter and cant move it again after that. Is there a key thats needed to use it? Or is it not build into the rotation? Need help super profile indeed...

----------


## kuukuu

It's not currently included in the profile due to my not being high enough to even use it until recently. Going to be adding a key for it as soon as I have a chance now that I have a decent connection and can actually play WoW again.  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

2.6 Released!

Changelog:
- Added Black Ox Statue support. Will be dropped at mouse position if you are not currently in range of the previous statue's buff. Trying to avoid using the left Alt for anything as a lot of people use it to switch profiles.
- Updated Purifying Brew to include light stagger if there is significant time left on BoK or you have extra chi.

----------


## deuro

i love you kuukuu

----------


## kuukuu

> i love you kuukuu


Hehe, thanks. If you have any other suggestions I can add, let me know.

----------


## BassGhost

Having trouble getting it to work on my level 11 monk, he just melees. Looked at debug looks like for some reason all he wants to do is use Tiger Palm. Any ideas?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Yeah, get to lvl90! I think the profile is optimized for maxlevel.

----------


## kuukuu

> Having trouble getting it to work on my level 11 monk, he just melees. Looked at debug looks like for some reason all he wants to do is use Tiger Palm. Any ideas?


I believe at 11 some of your abilities still cost Chi whereas higher levels they're free if I'm not mistaken... so it may be messing up the rotation. Best option is just remove the abilities you don't have and it should work fine.

EDIT: Yes, you need Brewmaster Training at 34 for it to work correctly with Tiger Palm as before that Tiger Palm costs Chi. That's your issue. You could just remove tiger palm from rotation to fix it as well but that will give you less dps.

----------


## BassGhost

Alright thanks for the quick reply!

----------


## Phishstick

Hey Thx for this just started using it today BEST tank profile ever  :Smile:

----------


## llamageek

There seems to be an issue with using your profile with the guard glyph, it works fine at first but then randomly at some point in the rotation while guard is on cd it just sits there pressing nothing. After using the pq interface to track it, it seems to be attempting to use guard before it comes off cd.

----------


## kuukuu

> There seems to be an issue with using your profile with the guard glyph, it works fine at first but then randomly at some point in the rotation while guard is on cd it just sits there pressing nothing. After using the pq interface to track it, it seems to be attempting to use guard before it comes off cd.


Likely due to the fact it's not setup for the glyph. You'd need to go into the guard code and change the SpellID for guard to the glyphed version, then it will likely work fine.

----------


## Mavmins

> I believe at 11 some of your abilities still cost Chi whereas higher levels they're free if I'm not mistaken... so it may be messing up the rotation. Best option is just remove the abilities you don't have and it should work fine.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, you need Brewmaster Training at 34 for it to work correctly with Tiger Palm as before that Tiger Palm costs Chi. That's your issue. You could just remove tiger palm from rotation to fix it as well but that will give you less dps.


I removed tiger palm and PQInterface says it should be casting Jab but it just melee attacks, no errors are bring thrown

Update - My JAB spell has the ID 115693 so I replaced that in the profile and it works  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> I removed tiger palm and PQInterface says it should be casting Jab but it just melee attacks, no errors are bring thrown
> 
> Update - My JAB spell has the ID 115693 so I replaced that in the profile and it works


Ah, that's the club version of Jab. The skill morphs based on the weapon you're using apparently so might have to change it to include all the forms I guess.

Actually, testing it now with the basic Jab spellID with my polearm and it's working fine....hmmm, wonder why yours doesn't...

----------


## kuukuu

Being as there isn't a whole lot that needs to be added to my profile anymore, when I have the time (likely during March break) I'll incorporate support for diesall's PQInterface handling of cooldowns and such into the brewmaster profile. May also release the profile I'm currently using for my prot warrior atm once I do some edits on it. It's more automated then Rubim's and I know some people like that kinda thing, like myself. XD

----------


## BassGhost

Any chance to get a pause rotation button? Would be nice to use glyph'd Breath of Fire on demand, probably other uses but haven't come across any yet




> Being as there isn't a whole lot that needs to be added to my profile anymore, when I have the time (likely during March break) I'll incorporate support for diesall's PQInterface handling of cooldowns and such into the brewmaster profile. May also release the profile I'm currently using for my prot warrior atm once I do some edits on it. It's more automated then Rubim's and I know some people like that kinda thing, like myself. XD


Also you should take a peek at Sheuron's Prot profile, it hasn't been updated since the beginning of MOP and it's still probably the most perfect thing I've seen. Crossing my fingers nothing breaks in 5.2.

----------


## kuukuu

Released Protection Warrior profile I've been using. Let me know if there's any bugs. It's fairly simple right now.




> Any chance to get a pause rotation button? Would be nice to use glyph'd Breath of Fire on demand, probably other uses but haven't come across any yet


Main issue there is I'm running out of keys to add such a thing. I could add the pause to Left Alt I suppose since you shouldn't be wanting to pause anywhere that would cause a problem.

----------


## BassGhost

> Released Protection Warrior profile I've been using. Let me know if there's any bugs. It's fairly simple right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Main issue there is I'm running out of keys to add such a thing. I could add the pause to Left Alt I suppose since you shouldn't be wanting to pause anywhere that would cause a problem.


Well in that case if you wouldn't mind just pasting the code required it would be greatly appreciated as well

----------


## kuukuu

That I can definitely do.

if IsLeftAltKeyDown()
then return true 
end

add that it an initialize ability or create a new one and put it above any actions in the profile and it'll give you a pause as long as you hold down Left Alt.

----------


## BassGhost

> That I can definitely do.
> 
> if IsLeftAltKeyDown()
> then return true 
> end
> 
> add that it an initialize ability or create a new one and put it above any actions in the profile and it'll give you a pause as long as you hold down Left Alt.


works perfect, thank you!

----------


## Mavmins

I've been using your Brewmaster to level up and it didn't work properly below 34 as some of the other posts mentioned but its simple to fix or at least get something working (lets be honest 1-34 doesnt last long!), from 34 onward it works straight out of the box and I think its great. Thank you for making it !

----------


## kuukuu

> I've been using your Brewmaster to level up and it didn't work properly below 34 as some of the other posts mentioned but its simple to fix or at least get something working (lets be honest 1-34 doesnt last long!), from 34 onward it works straight out of the box and I think its great. Thank you for making it !


Ya, pre Brewmaster training some abilities operate differently then they do after you get it at 34, which is what the profile is written for. Maybe I should change the first page so it states that for the people that don't know how to make it work before that... Could code in a level check with code for the low level versions of the abilities but I don't think it would be worth it since those levels go so fast anyways as you stated.

----------


## kuukuu

Once servers come back up for 5.2, I'm going to start adding support for some of the Tier 2 (I think that's the tier) talents like Chi wave and such since they no longer cost chi to use. And assuming I can figure out the last issue with it, I have a big surprise coming for both profiles that should reduce the number of needed hot keys a bit.  :Big Grin:

----------


## chumii

> Once servers come back up for 5.2, I'm going to start adding support for some of the Tier 2 (I think that's the tier) talents like Chi wave and such since they no longer cost chi to use. And assuming I can figure out the last issue with it, I have a big surprise coming for *both* profiles that should reduce the number of needed hot keys a bit.


does that mean your prot warri profile wont be WIP anymore? brewmaster 5.1 was/is awesome, still working for 5.2 but cant wait for your updates! if you need testing let me know  :Wink:

----------


## kuukuu

> does that mean your prot warri profile wont be WIP anymore? brewmaster 5.1 was/is awesome, still working for 5.2 but cant wait for your updates! if you need testing let me know


It still will be since I just started raiding with another group on my warrior so he's a semi main now. The basic profiles for both classes are done really at this point since you can tank quite effectively I find with either of them but there are still some things I want to add, like the tier two talents once I figure out where they should go in the rotation. The other major update will happen as soon as I figure out how to parse the bloody combat log for events, but it's turning out to be trickier then I thought.

----------


## Ninjaderp

do not restrain to ask those questions in the pqr-dev sections of the forum kuukuu, Im sure you'll get help fast there ^^

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Once servers come back up for 5.2, I'm going to start adding support for some of the Tier 2 (I think that's the tier) talents like Chi wave and such since they no longer cost chi to use. And assuming I can figure out the last issue with it, I have a big surprise coming for both profiles that should reduce the number of needed hot keys a bit.


Yeah, Chi Wave works great on cooldown now. Set it to cast at under 80% and it works fantastic.

----------


## kuukuu

Version 2.7 Released!

Changelog:
- Changed how combat check works so some abilities could still be used to engage enemies, ie Dizzying Haze.
- Added support for Chi Wave and Chi Burst.

----------


## TehVoyager

Fancy.  :Big Grin: 
good work you ^_^

----------


## Stiz2win

kuukuu: First off great profile, love using it.

I do have some feedback and it might have already been addressed as I'm lazy and didnt read the whole thread. The other profiles I use warrior xm5propve (i think this is a default profile) but when switching between aoe/single and adding other keys into the mix they seem to give feedback instantly where this profile seems to have a bit of a delay. I'm also a huge fan of the blue text popping above the chat window rather than in it. Are either of these things something you have thought about adding?

----------


## kuukuu

> kuukuu: First off great profile, love using it.
> 
> I do have some feedback and it might have already been addressed as I'm lazy and didnt read the whole thread. The other profiles I use warrior xm5propve (i think this is a default profile) but when switching between aoe/single and adding other keys into the mix they seem to give feedback instantly where this profile seems to have a bit of a delay. I'm also a huge fan of the blue text popping above the chat window rather than in it. Are either of these things something you have thought about adding?


I assume you're meaning my warrior profile since you're talking about sheron's warrior profile... I'm surprised that still works since it hasn't been updated since mop launch lol. I'm not sure what you mean by there's a delay though, when I use it it seems pretty smooth. Guess I could take a look at that profile and see the difference. Could be my toggle timer is set higher or something.

----------


## Apocalypse59

How are Brewmaster tanks for 10 mans in 5.2?

----------


## kuukuu

Dunno, my monk is still 85 because I don't want to quest 85-90 for a 4th time. Haha

----------


## kuukuu

Due to a slight coding issue in the tiger palm ability, I've reuploaded the latest version so plus update again. Should be version 2.7a. Sorry about that.

----------


## kuukuu

> kuukuu: First off great profile, love using it.
> 
> I do have some feedback and it might have already been addressed as I'm lazy and didnt read the whole thread. The other profiles I use warrior xm5propve (i think this is a default profile) but when switching between aoe/single and adding other keys into the mix they seem to give feedback instantly where this profile seems to have a bit of a delay. I'm also a huge fan of the blue text popping above the chat window rather than in it. Are either of these things something you have thought about adding?


So I looked at sheron's profile and the reason I see that mine would feel like there's a delay is he is using 0.3 as the modifier for his switch and I am using 1.5. If you wanted to change that you would go into the ability editor and change the aoe/single target toggle ability from 1.5 to 0.3 in both spots.

----------


## szilcsi

Brewmaster Profile works well (i used it 80-83)! Only one suggestion from me: AOE starts spinning when the mobs are far away! Is there any "pause" button? Turn on-turn off at every packs are hard  :Smile:  It could be usefull when i want pull or taunt too.

----------


## kuukuu

> Brewmaster Profile works well (i used it 80-83)! Only one suggestion from me: AOE starts spinning when the mobs are far away! Is there any "pause" button? Turn on-turn off at every packs are hard  It could be usefull when i want pull or taunt too.


There has been a range check in place for SCK and other AoE abilities for quite a few iterations of the profile so if it's doing that, you're likely using an incredibly old version.

----------


## Hongz

Your profile is boss, i dont even know how to play my tank monk, and now i can just aoe my way through 80-85  :Smile: 

Cant wait to do some embersilk cloth farming with this profile.

----------


## kuukuu

My monk is finally 90 so I can actually test all the abilities. Already noticed Rushing Jade Wind isn't being used all the time it should be so going to squash that bug when I have a chance, ie sometime other then the weekend.

----------


## sed-

on my 50monk i turn it on and it doesnt do anything,

nvm some reason its fixed at 63+

----------


## Myoga

it seems Zuen doesnt cast on right cntrl pressed

edit: had a derp moment, typed what a friend was saying instead of prudent information.

----------


## kuukuu

> it seems Zuen doesnt cast on right cntrl pressed
> 
> edit: had a derp moment, typed what a friend was saying instead of prudent information.


Haha, I was going to say make sure he's in the rotation because he's not by default.

----------


## donut87

KILLER profile man hope you continue to update.

----------


## TehVoyager

I made a suggestion to rubim, but apparantly all hope has been lost for monk updates while death knights get *ANOTHER* profile lol

i'll link the suggestion here for you as well,, you might want to look into this as well. 





> design some system to pool some chi, and take Guard out of the rotation to be used manually similar to how Fort Brew, dampen harm/diffuse magic is manual cast. same with Elusive Brew. This would allow the player to pool defensive CDs for fights where CD usage is highly important, such as Magera and Drummu.
> 
> Basicly Brewmasters should allways have chi on reserve, but without capping chi... so if it was set to pool 2 chi, and never cap chi, you could setup to allways be able to guard at the perfect time.
> 
> Imo this would make the brewmaster profile better because it would allow players to use CDS intellegently, instead of the bot going OH THATS ON CD I SHOULD USE IT.

----------


## Starkey2009

I wasnt a fan of brewmaster, but this PQR makes it fun,i hope at some stage a WW profile makes an appearance, good work.

----------


## TehVoyager

Rubim has a windwalker. theres also a modifed one in the last couple pages of his thread.

editz4u: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2722081 ([PQR] Rubim Profiles)

----------


## kuukuu

> I made a suggestion to rubim, but apparantly all hope has been lost for monk updates while death knights get *ANOTHER* profile lol
> 
> i'll link the suggestion here for you as well,, you might want to look into this as well.


That's easily doable though I've never ran into an issue where my current setup doesn't work. That said I am only on council in ToT currently so maybe later fights it won't work. Could create a seperate rotation for those particular bosses as well if it's only specific ones. If I remember my own code correctly, currently guard is fired if you are below a current health amount to allow your vengeance to stack up and make a bigger bubble as I don't agree at all with people who simply use it on CD.




> KILLER profile man hope you continue to update.


What did you want to see? The general rotation code is basically done at this point so I open to suggestions for new updates.

----------


## TehVoyager

> That's easily doable though I've never ran into an issue where my current setup doesn't work. That said I am only on council in ToT currently so maybe later fights it won't work. Could create a seperate rotation for those particular bosses as well if it's only specific ones. If I remember my own code correctly, currently guard is fired if you are below a current health amount to allow your vengeance to stack up and make a bigger bubble as I don't agree at all with people who simply use it on CD..



its not so much for those bosses, its more a "monks are supposed to do that" thing. it would require players to monitor there defensive cds more, but would allow a lot more survivability for more advanced players. 


for example on magera the later heads breats start to HURT. you cant survive witout a CD. you end up needing to Guard one, then Fort brew one, Guard one, Dampen magic, Guard.

with the bot handleing the guards, it fires whenever it wants, meaning it could be down when you really need it.

additionally a 2 chi pool would allow players to use Survival Instincts from Symbiosis, whitch is a great CD for a brewmaster tank. (who has a friendly druid around)

----------


## kuukuu

Curiousity question Voyager, are you using Ascension as your talent? I can't get my head around how only having two chi to play with when you have to keep shuffle up as well as a chi to be able to purify would work... I could sort of understand with 3 chi though.

----------


## Starkey2009

Will you make a leveling windwalker profile like you did with brewmaster

----------


## TehVoyager

> Curiousity question Voyager, are you using Ascension as your talent? I can't get my head around how only having two chi to play with when you have to keep shuffle up as well as a chi to be able to purify would work... I could sort of understand with 3 chi though.


im running power strikes. once you have 13.33 energy regen, you should switch over to power strikes.

im sitting on almost 95% haste.

Level 90 Pandaren Monk | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

----------


## Starkey2009

I've noticed a couple of times when i switch on enable AoE my character keeps on running i have to alt tab out to stop him from running, is it me or just the way the profile works

----------


## kuukuu

> I've noticed a couple of times when i switch on enable AoE my character keeps on running i have to alt tab out to stop him from running, is it me or just the way the profile works


Nothing in the profile controls character movement so that would be you I would assume.

----------


## Starkey2009

ok cheers will look into it

Ok whenever i press Left Control to turn on / off AoE rotation and i press W for go forward my character just keeps on running like its stuck in auto run

----------


## Apocalypse59

Have to say this is one of the most fluid tanking profiles. It just straight up works, and works excellently. Fantastic shuffle up time and smart usage of both purifying brew and elusive brew and other cooldowns. Really good stuff here.

----------


## kuukuu

> Have to say this is one of the most fluid tanking profiles. It just straight up works, and works excellently. Fantastic shuffle up time and smart usage of both purifying brew and elusive brew and other cooldowns. Really good stuff here.


Thank you. I've noticed that it needs a better way of handling magic bosses, such as Lei Shi, so I may be adding something to give you control of guard as was mentioned by Voyager before. Probably just a simple check if in raid or maybe even specific bosses to disable the auto guard. Exams are coming up though so not likely going to be anything till after that.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Thank you. I've noticed that it needs a better way of handling magic bosses, such as Lei Shi, so I may be adding something to give you control of guard as was mentioned by Voyager before. Probably just a simple check if in raid or maybe even specific bosses to disable the auto guard. Exams are coming up though so not likely going to be anything till after that.


Absolutely, I'd love to see more options in the future.

----------


## kuukuu

Version 3.7 Released!

Major Update!

Changelog:
-Added first draft of WW spec, based heavily on Rubim's (would still recommend his over mine but I figured I'd take a stab at it tonight)
-Added support for Diffuse Magic to the same hotkey as Dampen Harm
-Added support for Charging Ox Wave (not tested but simple code so should work)
-Changed Guard so it is removed from the rotation if you are in a raid. If you don't like this, go into ability editor for Guard and comment out/remove the "and IsInRaid()" line. Hoping to figure out a way to hotkey it for easy use but running out of modifiers without using something like Nova.

----------


## Terades313

Brewmaster Profil dont work for me. But windwalker works fine, version 2.7a works too. But the new dont do anything =(

----------


## kuukuu

> Brewmaster Profil dont work for me. But windwalker works fine, version 2.7a works too. But the new dont do anything =(


Strange, I'll double check it but I tested the general rotation before I put it up....

----------


## Starkey2009

Yep same problem as posters above it just jabs

----------


## kuukuu

Just got home from exams so good thing servers were down for maintenance. Issue should be fixed now with version 3.7a that is uploaded now.

----------


## Terades313

Now Works fine, thanks!

----------


## kuukuu

> Now Works fine, thanks!


Good to hear.  :Big Grin:  I'm probably going to be uploading another version later today that's mainly just tidying some code up. Nothing that will change the actual abilities though so no real rush on it.

----------


## Starkey2009

Can the wind walker profile interrupt, i have interrupt all spells and have enabled it but it doesnt seem to spear hand strike to interrupt.

----------


## kuukuu

> Can the wind walker profile interrupt, i have interrupt all spells and have enabled it but it doesnt seem to spear hand strike to interrupt.


The profile has nothing to do with interrupts, that's a completely different profile in your interrupt folder. Might want to check and make sure Spear Hand Strike is listed in the file for your interrupts. Pretty sure Xelper updated his interrupt list for it but not 100% sure.

----------


## Stanley41now

Let me be the first to say Thank you very much, you are making my monk so much more enjoyable!

----------


## kuukuu

Version 3.8 Released!

Changelog:
General:
- Consolidated some of the Tier abilities into one ability
- Prefixed everything with the spec that it is coded for to make it easier to tell abilities with the same name, but different spec, apart.

Windwalker:
- Optimized Tiger Eye Brew usage a bit according to Simcraft, showing about 5k more dps on training dummies due to this change.

Brewmaster:
- Profile now pools 2 chi at all times unless Shuffle will expire shortly

----------


## adisri

Thank you.

----------


## TehVoyager

so you liked that chi pool idea huh  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> so you liked that chi pool idea huh


I'm still not 100% sold on it, but I put it in to test and it doesn't take much to change it if not. Next thing I'm going to put in is an Ascension check for some things since atm it is assuming 4 chi is cap so my fifth chi isn't being used I'm fairly certain. Also with power strikes giving you three chi, aren't you technically over-capping every time it goes off?

----------


## saintsrlfc

Is it just me or can i not find the windwalker profile  :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

> Is it just me or can i not find the windwalker profile


It's combined with the BM profile so if you download the BM, you get the WW too.

----------


## TehVoyager

> I'm still not 100% sold on it, but I put it in to test and it doesn't take much to change it if not. Next thing I'm going to put in is an Ascension check for some things since atm it is assuming 4 chi is cap so my fifth chi isn't being used I'm fairly certain. Also with power strikes giving you three chi, aren't you technically over-capping every time it goes off?


No, as far as im aware, if you overcap from power strikes you generate a chi sphere.

----------


## kuukuu

> No, as far as im aware, if you overcap from power strikes you generate a chi sphere.


Ah I see....maybe I've just never capped before when I used power strikes then.

----------


## ashdale

Hey kuukuu, just checking out the BrM profile with a newly rolled monk, I saw where you said it should work from 10th up, my monk is a brm and level 12, but the profile just sits there, it doesn't seem to want to jab... if I jab manually for chi, then it will toss out a blackout kick, and I can toss keg on mouseover when I hit the left shift, just not sure where to go from there, or if its looking for a talent etc from level 15? thanks for the help.

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey kuukuu, just checking out the BrM profile with a newly rolled monk, I saw where you said it should work from 10th up, my monk is a brm and level 12, but the profile just sits there, it doesn't seem to want to jab... if I jab manually for chi, then it will toss out a blackout kick, and I can toss keg on mouseover when I hit the left shift, just not sure where to go from there, or if its looking for a talent etc from level 15? thanks for the help.


It's likely hanging on Tiger Palm since before 34 it costs chi to use it. You could just remove TP from the rotation and it should work again unless there's something else.

Or go into the Tiger Palm skill in Ability Editor and add 

and UnitPower("player",12) >= 1

after if IsSpellKnown(100787) in the code. That'll make it check for 1 chi every time it tries to use the spell.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I'm still not 100% sold on it, but I put it in to test and it doesn't take much to change it if not. Next thing I'm going to put in is an Ascension check for some things since atm it is assuming 4 chi is cap so my fifth chi isn't being used I'm fairly certain. Also with power strikes giving you three chi, aren't you technically over-capping every time it goes off?


I haven't updated since this change. Was the 2 Chi pooling put in for the reason of keeping Shuffle up instantly when switching targets?

----------


## ashdale

Added the line in as you suggested and that solved the problem, everything running smoothly now, thanks as always for the great work.

----------


## saintsrlfc

> It's combined with the BM profile so if you download the BM, you get the WW too.


On the drop down menu i only get BM and BM AOE not able to select WW profile.. Is it integrated? Love the BM Profile it rocks helping me level so fast

----------


## Apocalypse59

Where is the option in the profile to change the Chi Pooling amount?

I'm using Ascension and would like to experiment with pooling 3 and seeing how that works out.

----------


## TehVoyager

> I haven't updated since this change. Was the 2 Chi pooling put in for the reason of keeping Shuffle up instantly when switching targets?


I initially suggested this change. brewmaster monks are not supposed to be spending every chi they have like the PQR profiles have been doing. and it leads to one of the brewmaster monks bigger downsides while using pqr. some of your "o sh!t" buttons cost chi to use. pooling chi allows you to fire your emergency tanking cooldowns at any time instead of waiting for the rotation to pool chi (for a BOK as an example) then stealing that chi by button mashing.




> Where is the option in the profile to change the Chi Pooling amount?
> 
> I'm using Ascension and would like to experiment with pooling 3 and seeing how that works out.


Why do you want to try to pool 3 chi? your emergency button (guard) costs two.

----------


## kuukuu

> On the drop down menu i only get BM and BM AOE not able to select WW profile.. Is it integrated? Love the BM Profile it rocks helping me level so fast


AoE and single target are combined into one profile so I don't think you have the right profile/version. Did you go through the update to make sure it's the newest? Should be 3.8.




> Where is the option in the profile to change the Chi Pooling amount?
> 
> I'm using Ascension and would like to experiment with pooling 3 and seeing how that works out.


Right now it's hard coded into each ability that uses chi so you'd have to change all those lines of code to pool 3 instead of 2.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I initially suggested this change. brewmaster monks are not supposed to be spending every chi they have like the PQR profiles have been doing. and it leads to one of the brewmaster monks bigger downsides while using pqr. some of your "o sh!t" buttons cost chi to use. pooling chi allows you to fire your emergency tanking cooldowns at any time instead of waiting for the rotation to pool chi (for a BOK as an example) then stealing that chi by button mashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to try to pool 3 chi? your emergency button (guard) costs two.


I was under the assumption that you were using 2 - due to using Power Strikes over Ascension. 
I understood that you wanted to keep the Chi there for emergency cooldowns (Guard or Shuffle on Target Change).

With Ascension though I'd like to play around with 3, as that's the sweet spot where you can still Keg Smash and not over cap.
The only reason I wanted to try it out was just to see how it performed.

----------


## deadpanstiffy

> I initially suggested this change. brewmaster monks are not supposed to be spending every chi they have like the PQR profiles have been doing. and it leads to one of the brewmaster monks bigger downsides while using pqr. some of your "o sh!t" buttons cost chi to use. pooling chi allows you to fire your emergency tanking cooldowns at any time instead of waiting for the rotation to pool chi (for a BOK as an example) then stealing that chi by button mashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you want to try to pool 3 chi? your emergency button (guard) costs two.


Guard + Purifying Brew = 3

----------


## Starkey2009

Kuukuu will you put touch of death in the WW rotation, i know the brewmaster has it, just wondering if it will be implemented into the WW profile

----------


## kuukuu

> Kuukuu will you put touch of death in the WW rotation, i know the brewmaster has it, just wondering if it will be implemented into the WW profile


It would be the same code so you could just add the existing code to the WW rotation really.

----------


## Starkey2009

> It would be the same code so you could just add the existing code to the WW rotation really.


Ok sweet can i put it any where in the list or does it have to be in a certain order

----------


## Moonst

hey Kuukuu just wanted to say i have been useing your brewmaster profile for a while now and i was wondering on a few suggestions; if you could make it so (say the middle mouse button or button 3) if when press on an ability it will stop rotation and cast that spell its pressed on for example ie. the rotations going and i want to cast breath of fire i press middle mouse button and it casts breath of fire when its available to be cast. also speaking of breath of fire would be awsome if you were able to work it into the single target rotation as well. Well thats my 2 cents catch ya around.

----------


## TehVoyager

> Guard + Purifying Brew = 3


if you have to guard and purify within 1 to 1.5 seconds, you need better gear.

----------


## kuukuu

> hey Kuukuu just wanted to say i have been useing your brewmaster profile for a while now and i was wondering on a few suggestions; if you could make it so (say the middle mouse button or button 3) if when press on an ability it will stop rotation and cast that spell its pressed on for example ie. the rotations going and i want to cast breath of fire i press middle mouse button and it casts breath of fire when its available to be cast. also speaking of breath of fire would be awsome if you were able to work it into the single target rotation as well. Well thats my 2 cents catch ya around.


It's actually already in the single target rotation if you have one of the newer versions and for the first thing, holding down left alt should pause the rotation so you can cast whatever you want.




> Ok sweet can i put it any where in the list or does it have to be in a certain order


You would place it where you want it to go off in the priority. For windwalker, I would put it pretty much at the top so it'll kill the mob without wasting chi on other abilities if it's able to.

----------


## kuukuu

If you are unable to get the new version, please redownload from PQR using the text file. Click Here I changed the name since it now contains both Windwalker and Brewmaster.

*Monk*
Version 3.81 released:

Windwalker:
- Added Touch of Death into rotation.

Brewmaster:
-Placed Guard on hotkey Mouse Button 5
-Add "Oh shit" auto-Guard at 35% (Amount adjustable in ability editor)

*Warrior*
Version 1.1 released:

-Added function to stop using Shield Barrier/Shield Block if your target is not attacking you, allowing for rage to be dumped into Heroic Strikes for dps while offtanking.
-Added "Oh shit" auto-Shield Barrier at 35% (Amount adjustable in ability editor)
-Added support for Dragon Roar
-Adjusted hotkeys to be the same as monk ones so you only need to know one set
-Should use Disrupting Shout as an interrupt (untested yet)

----------


## Kimberly614

How do you guys use Dizzying haze while the profile is on ?

----------


## kuukuu

> How do you guys use Dizzying haze while the profile is on ?


Hold down left shift and it'll be thrown at your mouse's current position.

----------


## Starkey2009

Kuukuu i know this might be a big call lol, any chance of protection warrior leveling profile, your monk ones are flawless.

----------


## sed-

this new version is maken me drop fps soooo bad, i never had this issue with any of the other versions Q_Q

----------


## kuukuu

> this new version is maken me drop fps soooo bad, i never had this issue with any of the other versions Q_Q


Which version of which profile? I haven't really added any new functions that could cause fps drop....

----------


## sed-

> Which version of which profile? I haven't really added any new functions that could cause fps drop....


am usen the latest one, it seems sometimes when switching into aoe//out causes an fps drop, idk if am switching them to fast, idk ill play around with it more.

----------


## saintsrlfc

Does Windwalker profile work for levelling like brewmaster profile does?

Love the Brewmaster profile it rocks!!

----------


## TehVoyager

tbph just level brewmaster. you lvl a lot faster as brewmaster due to mas AOE pulling and plain better DPS output in the earlier levels with brm. the gears the same too. plus, dungeon queues ^_^

----------


## kuukuu

> Does Windwalker profile work for levelling like brewmaster profile does?
> 
> Love the Brewmaster profile it rocks!!


The Brewmaster was made as I leveled up whereas the Windwalker was made at 90 so I'm not sure if it would work properly at lower levels or not...have to agree with Voyager though, stuff dies very quickly as Brewmaster at lower levels.

----------


## Starkey2009

> Does Windwalker profile work for levelling like brewmaster profile does?
> 
> Love the Brewmaster profile it rocks!!


Windwalker profile works for leveling, but yeah as others have said brewmaster is faster ive used kuukuu since lvl 30 im 86 atm and doing 30-40k dps as a windwalker loving it since the touch of death added into rotation.

----------


## sed-

hey can you make it a key bind to throw down statue, its really annoying how wasteful it is and where it ends up lot of times,

----------


## sparkyiezz

for me it is saying i dont have the lua installed, i installed from the url you linked

----------


## garoboldy

Yeah same. It's not grabbing the data file properly for some reason.

----------


## kuukuu

> for me it is saying i dont have the lua installed, i installed from the url you linked


Ah I see, I didn't remove my auto toggle code for switching between single and aoe targetting so it's looking for the file. I'll update it as soon as raid is done here for the warrior. The monk should be good.

EDIT: 1.1a bugfix is released.

Sorry for the delay btw, I was out of town without a computer for a few days.




> hey can you make it a key bind to throw down statue, its really annoying how wasteful it is and where it ends up lot of times,


I can bind it to another mouse button I suppose. Some time when I get a chance I'm going to revamp the way the bindings are listed in the code so people can change them however they like without having to search for the binding. At least that's the plan if I can find time to do it. I've gotten rather busy with work and co-leading a raid for my guild lately so haven't had time for any major changes  :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

3.85 Released!

Changelog:

All:
- Added support for Glyph of Touch of Death since I apparently never did before

Brewmaster:
- Added manual statue option (Need to switch the current one in rotation with the (Manual) Black Ox Statue)


As always, download update through PQR or text file posted on first page.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Levelling a BM-monk at the time, looking forward to start using this profile ^^

----------


## kuukuu

> Levelling a BM-monk at the time, looking forward to start using this profile ^^


Just remember until you get Brewmaster Training at 35, you have to modify the tiger palm ability since it costs Chi until then.

----------


## shuklu

I like your WW profile, bro. But it seems to be using Invoke Xuen on CD - on trash. I've even removed it from the rotation list, but it still use it on CD. Anything I can do to prevent that?

EDIT: Nm fixed it

----------


## Xalk

Update: Prot Profile works. It seems that my updates doesn't work fine.

----------


## kuukuu

> Update: Prot Profile works. It seems that my updates doesn't work fine.


Haha, ok then. Was going to ask for more info since "It doesn't work" doesn't really help me :P

----------


## SourSkittles

Is the windwalker profile able to be used from 10-90 aswell or is it just the brewmaster rotation that is able to be 10-90? would love to know as I am thinking about finally leveling my monk soon.

----------


## kuukuu

> Is the windwalker profile able to be used from 10-90 aswell or is it just the brewmaster rotation that is able to be 10-90? would love to know as I am thinking about finally leveling my monk soon.


To be honest, I'm not sure. It was made at 90 but you can likely just drop spells out that you don't have yet if it causes an issue.

----------


## SourSkittles

> To be honest, I'm not sure. It was made at 90 but you can likely just drop spells out that you don't have yet if it causes an issue.


hmm alright, wont be for a while till I even get around to leveling my monk anyways as I'm working on leveling a druid atm. I think it might work from 10-90 possibly because each of the WW spells have the "skip unknown" set to true, which if I'm not mistaken that means that it'll skip the spell in the rotation if I don't know it right or is that for something else completely?

----------


## Judgement27

Anyway you could apply the code from WW that uses Synapse Springs (engineering enchant) to the Brewmaster profile, so that it uses it on cooldown?

----------


## SourSkittles

> Good work on the profile kuukuu. I have encounter the same problem as domestecus. The new profile only spam Jabs.
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses


Get out of here spam bot no one likes you!

----------


## kuukuu

> Anyway you could apply the code from WW that uses Synapse Springs (engineering enchant) to the Brewmaster profile, so that it uses it on cooldown?


You can add the /use 10 to any ability you want really. I believe I have it on almost all of them to keep the enchant up as much as possible.

----------


## kuukuu

Just cleared 16/16HM T14 content and now I understand why people wanted manual guard ability. Some of those attacks hurt. Haha.

----------


## llamageek

Is there any chance for support for tier 15 brewmaster 4 piece? Several times im at heavy stagger with a free purifying brew and it doesn't bother to use it unless i press it myself.

----------


## kuukuu

I don't have t15 4pc so I don't know how to add it. Give me the info for the buff or whatever happens and I can program it in.  :Smile:

----------


## Apocalypse59

> I don't have t15 4pc so I don't know how to add it. Give me the info for the buff or whatever happens and I can program it in.


Item - Monk T15 Brewmaster 4P Bonus - Spell - World of Warcraft

Spell ID - 138236

Apply Aura: Proc Trigger Spell (11)
Value: 12
Proc chance: 10%
Purifier

----------


## Captncrunch

I put the ww chi wave into the Brew rotation because I didn't see an option otherwise. It worked for the most part but got hung up a few times. Is there a trick to where I should insert it into the active abilities or was the profile Brewmaster profile just not coded for it? Other wise I love it! It made me want to level my monk.

----------


## kuukuu

> I put the ww chi wave into the Brew rotation because I didn't see an option otherwise. It worked for the most part but got hung up a few times. Is there a trick to where I should insert it into the active abilities or was the profile Brewmaster profile just not coded for it? Other wise I love it! It made me want to level my monk.


Chi wave is already in the Brewmaster rotation. It's part of the Tier 2 ability that's listed in rotation editor. Chi Burst and Chi wave are both supported. Zen Sphere is utter crap unless it's been changed recently so I have not added it in.




> Item - Monk T15 Brewmaster 4P Bonus - Spell - World of Warcraft
> 
> Spell ID - 138236
> 
> Apply Aura: Proc Trigger Spell (11)
> Value: 12
> Proc chance: 10%
> Purifier


I'll add it as soon as I get a chance to the Purify Brew ability, thanks.

----------


## Captncrunch

Thank you for clarifying that, I guess I should have been more thorough at looking before I posted :P

----------


## kuukuu

Pushing this out just before I head off to work.

3.9 Released:

Changelog:
Brewmaster
- T15 4pc set bonus now supported, should use PB if you have Purifier buff on (untested as I do not have T15 4pc)

----------


## Moonst

Hey Kuukuu wanted to say your brewmaster profile is awesome and was wondering do you use glyph of guard? if not would make a lot of sense i tried using your profile with glyph of guard and it doesn't cast on cd. but any who was also wondering do you still update your war profile i am currently lvling a prot war and i had to add the check for spell learned to all the abilities then it would work so i removed it from the abilities as i learned them but still great profile. 
P.S. i used the brewmaster one to lvl my monk was awesome.

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey Kuukuu wanted to say your brewmaster profile is awesome and was wondering do you use glyph of guard? if not would make a lot of sense i tried using your profile with glyph of guard and it doesn't cast on cd. but any who was also wondering do you still update your war profile i am currently lvling a prot war and i had to add the check for spell learned to all the abilities then it would work so i removed it from the abilities as i learned them but still great profile. 
> P.S. i used the brewmaster one to lvl my monk was awesome.


No I don't use the glyph for guard but the profile shouldn't be casting guard on CD anyways. If you're in a 5 man, it'll use it when you take a certain percentage of damage but if you're in a raid, it's completely controlled by the player.

----------


## llamageek

Sorry for the late reply KuuKuu been sick lately i will test it out in the raid tomorrow night thanks for adding this  :Smile:

----------


## llamageek

The profile seems to pause on elusive brew for a few seconds before continuing.

----------


## kuukuu

> The profile seems to pause on elusive brew for a few seconds before continuing.


Apparently the new patch has made both spell IDs for Elusive Brew the same or something, so it's trying to cast EB when the EB buff is below 4 seconds thinking it's the charges buff instead. Fixed the issue by checking for charges at all times. Sloppy programming Blizzard.....

3.95 Released:

Brewmaster:
- Fixed Elusive Brew bugging out when there's only 4 seconds or less left.

----------


## mengaorj

Hey kuukku!

Awesome profile! really loving it on my heroic progressions, I just want to know if you are planning on adding PQI support to this amazing profile.

Cheers!

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey kuukku!
> 
> Awesome profile! really loving it on my heroic progressions, I just want to know if you are planning on adding PQI support to this amazing profile.
> 
> Cheers!


If I get a chance I will likely. Lately all I've been doing is working and sleeping so haven't had much time to do anything else. Summers as a college student suck for money.  :Frown:

----------


## imdasandman

> If I get a chance I will likely. Lately all I've been doing is working and sleeping so haven't had much time to do anything else. Summers as a college student suck for money.


Summer is when college students work their ass off so they can have some money to use the rest of the year. I feel ya.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Whatsmyname

I love your Windwalker profile. Keep up the good work.  :Smile:

----------


## saintsrlfc

Love the BM profile...Will it work in PVP too?

keep up the good work

----------


## kuukuu

> Love the BM profile...Will it work in PVP too?
> 
> keep up the good work


Couldn't really say, I don't PvP in WoW.

----------


## kuukuu

4.5 Released:
 
Changelog:

General

- Added monk 1-10 rotation for those people that don't want to have to do anything from the very start.

Brewmaster
- True leveling profile from 10-90 (Added check for chi usage pre-34, tested on a new monk I created. Please provide feedback if not working)

----------


## Moonst

Hey Kuukuu i really like your profile but i was wondering is there any way to make it so purifying brew is castes when ever you hit moderate stagger? ive noticed it waits a lil while and i end up taking unneeded damage, i think thats the only thing i noticed any ways great profiles and ill catch ya laters

----------


## djancoek

Kuukuu is it possible to make the WW profile time its use of TeB with RoRo procs?

Awesome profile btw

----------


## Goldstash

kuukuu, if i add chi wave in rotation as ww, where i should put it so it will be use properly? i mean to keep proper rotation etc.?

----------


## kuukuu

Holy responses batman, I only got one email saying people had said something here....




> Hey Kuukuu i really like your profile but i was wondering is there any way to make it so purifying brew is castes when ever you hit moderate stagger? ive noticed it waits a lil while and i end up taking unneeded damage, i think thats the only thing i noticed any ways great profiles and ill catch ya laters


You can change it if you want. It's set up the way it is right now because normally a moderate stagger doesn't do enough damage to really matter to a healer and it provides you with more vengeance and, because of that, more attack power/higher dps. To have it clear heavy and moderate immediately, go into the Purify Brew ability and change:



```
	if UnitDebuffID("player", 124274) and (expires > 4 or UnitPower("player",12) > 3) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119582),nil)
		return true
	end
```

to 



```
if UnitDebuffID("player", 124274) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(119582),nil)
		return true
	end
```




> Kuukuu is it possible to make the WW profile time its use of TeB with RoRo procs?
> 
> Awesome profile btw


It is, but I do not have the RoR trinket to test it.




> kuukuu, if i add chi wave in rotation as ww, where i should put it so it will be use properly? i mean to keep proper rotation etc.?


Apparently the last version I uploaded had Chi Wave and Expel Harm out of the rotation. I fixed it now but if you want to add it yourself, Expel Harm should be right after Jab, then Chi Wave after that. Also add Chi Wave filler just above the Tier 4 at the bottom to get the complete rotation.

----------


## xNotta

The Brewmaster one has been working well for me leveling in dungeons.

Is there a way to make Guard get cast every time it comes off CD without holding down a modifier key?
Also, is there a way I can add Zen Sphere to be auto cast? (Like every 16 seconds? so it's cast as soon as the current one expires.)

----------


## Goldstash

no need to do it myself now  :Smile: 
great profiles

----------


## kuukuu

> The Brewmaster one has been working well for me leveling in dungeons.
> 
> Is there a way to make Guard get cast every time it comes off CD without holding down a modifier key?
> Also, is there a way I can add Zen Sphere to be auto cast? (Like every 16 seconds? so it's cast as soon as the current one expires.)


In anything outside a raid, Guard should be cast every time you're below 75% health. If you want to change it, you would just change the line in Guard that says:



```
	if not IsInRaid()
	and (100*(UnitHealth("player")/UnitHealthMax("player"))) < 75
```

to something else. If you wanted it on CD, then remove the UnitHealth check completely so it says:



```
if not IsInRaid()
	then 
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(115295))
		return true
	end
```

I also didn't add Zen Sphere support because it is a terrible talent compared to the other two but if you want to add it then add this to the Tier 2 code:



```
if PQR_SpellAvailable(124081)
and IsSpellKnown(124081) 
and UnitAffectingCombat("player")
then CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(124081))
return true
end
```

and it'll cast it on CD.

----------


## xNotta

> In anything outside a raid, Guard should be cast every time you're below 75% health. If you want to change it, you would just change the line in Guard that says:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 	if not IsInRaid()
> 	and (100*(UnitHealth("player")/UnitHealthMax("player"))) < 75
> ```
> 
> ...


You're awesome. Thank you.
Also, I will look into another tier 2 talent, im still new to monk.

----------


## kuukuu

I would suggest Chi Wave since it's made of pure awesome. XD

----------


## ianmalcolmx

Hey, I caught your response on Rubim's thread and thought it would be more appropriate to respond in this thread since we're talking about your profiles. 

I can't seem to find any in-game configuration settings to change hotkeys for certain abilities/modes/etc. I think that's one of the major hangups I have with your BM profile. I wasn't saying in the other thread that every other profile than Rubim's is horrible, I was just pointing out that I keep using his in the end (especially for tanking our guild's normal ToT raids).

If there were some in-game configurable options, such as using PQI (or if I could be pointed out to whatever config settings I'm missing) then I might be able to give your profile a good test.

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey, I caught your response on Rubim's thread and thought it would be more appropriate to respond in this thread since we're talking about your profiles. 
> 
> I can't seem to find any in-game configuration settings to change hotkeys for certain abilities/modes/etc. I think that's one of the major hangups I have with your BM profile. I wasn't saying in the other thread that every other profile than Rubim's is horrible, I was just pointing out that I keep using his in the end (especially for tanking our guild's normal ToT raids).
> 
> If there were some in-game configurable options, such as using PQI (or if I could be pointed out to whatever config settings I'm missing) then I might be able to give your profile a good test.


I would be rather amused if you were calling my profile bad since most of his was originally taken from mine since I was the only one making a BM profile for the longest time. Haha. There aren't any configurations currently since it was mainly developed for my own personal use but I plan on adding something eventually when I have time again. It's easy enough to edit keys though if you can read lua at all. *shrug* S'all good though.

----------


## Whatsmyname

Is it possible to modify the Windwalker profile so Legacy of the Emperor & Legacy of the White Tiger are always active? I need to cast it myself now.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

4.6 Released:

Changelog:

General
- Added auto buff ability, should check your party/raid members and if someone is missing stats or crit, it will buff the group

Brewmaster
- Added auto stance check, will put you in Sturdy Ox if you are in Fierce Tiger

Windwalker
- Added support for RoR trinket as well as modified the Tiger Eye Brew usage a bit (untested, please provide feedback)



EDIT: Also, though I don't have time at the moment to do it, if people want to tell me what they'd like to see in a PQI implementation, that would be great. PQI will be optional when I do add it since I know some people are not overly fond of having an addon running that basically broadcasts you're using PQR.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Excellent update, thanks Kuukuu.

----------


## djancoek

Thanks Kuukuu, I'll report back once i've tested the RoRo/TeB changes

----------


## mengaorj

Hey kuku, is there a way to add a hotkey for tier 4? Sometimes we need a stun or ring of peace on demand!

cheers

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey kuku, is there a way to add a hotkey for tier 4? Sometimes we need a stun or ring of peace on demand!
> 
> cheers


It's definitely possible, problem is there's not many hot keys left I'm not already using other then maybe a mouse button?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Maybe make it like Googlebee did on his Guardianprofile, he has Symbiosis abilities on mouse4 keydown. Take a look at that code and see if you could make something out of it!

----------


## kevinnash79

I would like to say I love your Brewmaster/Windwalker profiles!!!!!!

----------


## mengaorj

> It's definitely possible, problem is there's not many hot keys left I'm not already using other then maybe a mouse button?


a mouse button would be fine, like mouse button 4 which is very common for ppl to have those!

----------


## kevinnash79

i dont know what im doing wrong but the invoke xuen isnt working with right control

----------


## Blackbacked

Is there any way to get a hot key for Storm, Earth, and Fire for the Windwalker profile?

----------


## kuukuu

> Is there any way to get a hot key for Storm, Earth, and Fire for the Windwalker profile?


For what exactly? If you want to target something and use the ability on it, you can just pause the rotation and hit the button to accomplish the same thing?




> i dont know what im doing wrong but the invoke xuen isnt working with right control


Not sure what to tell you there, it works fine for me when I just tested it....  :Frown:

----------


## sassypriest

i have been leveling with this profile and its awesome but i never see it using "Breath of fire" does it not use it at lover levels or is it on a key bind or something ?

----------


## kuukuu

> i have been leveling with this profile and its awesome but i never see it using "Breath of fire" does it not use it at lover levels or is it on a key bind or something ?


It will only use it if there is enough time still up on Shuffle buff so at lower levels your haste likely isn't high enough to keep Shuffle up and have left over chi for BoF.

----------


## kuukuu

Update coming soon, need to do some more testing with it though to make sure I like the SEF setup on WW.

----------


## ashdale

Great, can't wait to see the new update, keep up the good work!

----------


## Rentakai

Can you possibly also add in to use Synapse Springs for Brewmaster and Windwalker? Not sure how to add it in myself, even if it's just a /use gloves command in there somewhere (it's off the GCD). Thanks heaps, love your profile, completely changed my life

----------


## kuukuu

> Can you possibly also add in to use Synapse Springs for Brewmaster and Windwalker? Not sure how to add it in myself, even if it's just a /use gloves command in there somewhere (it's off the GCD). Thanks heaps, love your profile, completely changed my life


Synapse Springs is already part of the Windwalker profile. They fire automatically when TeB is used if they're off CD. Not sure when you would use them in Brewmaster though, any ideas?

----------


## Krodran

The first kegsmash + synapse springs its awesome, during the RoR proc i top the dmg as a Brewmaster in the first 20 sec of the encounter. Its easy just macro it with tiger palm ( /cast Tiger Palm /use nomegloves).

----------


## Rentakai

> Synapse Springs is already part of the Windwalker profile. They fire automatically when TeB is used if they're off CD. Not sure when you would use them in Brewmaster though, any ideas?


Just on cooldown would be fine thankyou, I use it manually at the moment but it would be fine if you could just put it in to use automatically on cooldown. Also, is there any chance for it to support Glyph of Touch of Death as Brewmaster? Not sure if its working but it seems to wait til 3 chi before ToD even though I have the glyph. Thanks again for the best Brewmaster profile out there!

----------


## kuukuu

> Just on cooldown would be fine thankyou, I use it manually at the moment but it would be fine if you could just put it in to use automatically on cooldown. Also, is there any chance for it to support Glyph of Touch of Death as Brewmaster? Not sure if its working but it seems to wait til 3 chi before ToD even though I have the glyph. Thanks again for the best Brewmaster profile out there!


It should already support glyphed ToD in both specs since it's one ability in the list but I'll check it when I'm off work. If you just want to use gloves on CD though, just add /use 10 to the actions part on the left hand side of any ability you want it to work with and it'll attempt to use it every time it uses that ability.

----------


## kuukuu

*4.7 Released:*

*Windwalker*

- Added mouseover SEF support by holding down left shift
- Added chi stacking while out of combat using Expel Harm

----------


## imdasandman

> Can you possibly also add in to use Synapse Springs for Brewmaster and Windwalker? Not sure how to add it in myself, even if it's just a /use gloves command in there somewhere (it's off the GCD). Thanks heaps, love your profile, completely changed my life


Find tiger palm in the ability editor and in the actions box(it is on the left side of the frame) put /use 10 and hit save. Just keep in mind after every update you will have to make this edit.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## lostwalker

Hello Kuukuu,

I just started using your windwalker profile last night, for BGs. The profile was causing the game to luck up big time and even crash. The reason I say the profile is when I turned off PQR and did 5 BGs there was no freezing or crashing at all. It did the same think when I tried to use it in LFR. The monk is level 90 just starting out. I have the latest download of the profile and PQR.

Any help would be great

Thanks

----------


## kuukuu

> Hello Kuukuu,
> 
> I just started using your windwalker profile last night, for BGs. The profile was causing the game to luck up big time and even crash. The reason I say the profile is when I turned off PQR and did 5 BGs there was no freezing or crashing at all. It did the same think when I tried to use it in LFR. The monk is level 90 just starting out. I have the latest download of the profile and PQR.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks


I don't PvP in WoW so I can't really help you with BGs but I use the profile for raiding all the time and never had any fps drop so that's strange. Do you know what ability it was hanging on or anything? Hard to tell what was going on from what you've said there...

----------


## lostwalker

No I don't, it just freezes up and then starts again or freezes and crashes. not sure if I need to glyph change or talent change?

----------


## kuukuu

> No I don't, it just freezes up and then starts again or freezes and crashes. not sure if I need to glyph change or talent change?


Nope, there's no mandatory glyphs or talents for my profiles.

----------


## kuukuu

Aquired a RoR today on my Lei Shen kill and found out my code wasn't detecting it at all....so now that's fixed.

*4.71 Released:*

Windwalker:
-Fixed RoR support

----------


## kevinnash79

> No I don't, it just freezes up and then starts again or freezes and crashes. not sure if I need to glyph change or talent change?



Are you using PQI by any chance? I was using it with this profile for my monk and it would freeze and crash on Horridon only.

----------


## Krodran

> Hello Kuukuu,
> 
> I just started using your windwalker profile last night, for BGs. The profile was causing the game to luck up big time and even crash. The reason I say the profile is when I turned off PQR and did 5 BGs there was no freezing or crashing at all. It did the same think when I tried to use it in LFR. The monk is level 90 just starting out. I have the latest download of the profile and PQR.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks


If u wanna PvP with WW profile, you have to remove from the rotation the "Touch of Death" and everything will work fine.

----------


## pepe2c

5.4 will change the windwalker mastery again...

----------


## kuukuu

> 5.4 will change the windwalker mastery again...


The Windwalker one ya, but the current Windwalker one sucks anyways.

Post from MMO-Champ:

Windwalker
Mastery: Bottled Fury has been redesigned. The Mastery now gives a chance to generate an additional charge of Tigereye Brew when the Monk gains one normally.
Tigereye Brew received a number of adjustments.
Stacks up to 30 charges (up from 20 charges).
Can be consumed 15 at a time (up from 10 at a time).
Increases damage by 5% per stack, (up from 1% per stack) but is no longer increased by Mastery.
The Monk gains 1 charge of Tigereye Brew for every 4 Chi spent (down from 1 charge per 3 Chi spent).

----------


## pepe2c

They did it cause RoRo.

----------


## kuukuu

Since this is just a beta release for it, I'm not going to add this to the front page. For everyone who has been asking for it, I couldn't sleep tonight so I did up a quick version of my profile that works with PQI. To download it, paste this link into PQR: http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4..._Rotations.xml 

You can update from PQR itself after you download the profile the first time. Please let me know if you encounter any bugs or any other options you would like available within PQI.

----------


## ililiiiilililillililiiil

Great profile, been using it for a while now.

The Expel Harm Chi stacking is pretty useful too, use Fist of Fury after 2 expel harms to get tigereye brew stacks out of combat. ^^

----------


## Moonst

hey Kuukuu just thought i would let ya know i updated your profiles and im getting this error for brewmaster:
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 07/10/13 17:44:26
Count: 402
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 

I figured i would let ya know

Edit: I think it was from me trying to change gaurd so it would go off on cd not sure i reupdated it and now no error so i dont know its probably what the error was from.

----------


## kuukuu

> hey Kuukuu just thought i would let ya know i updated your profiles and im getting this error for brewmaster:
> Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
> Time: 07/10/13 17:44:26
> Count: 402
> Stack: [C]: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> ...


It doesn't go off on CD even in my code so I'm not sure what you were updating....lol

----------


## TehVoyager

i think he was making it so it would go off on cooldown kuu.

whitch imo seems silly.... better to save it for big hits, stagger / shuffle is more than enough standard mitigation.

Kuu, what does the PQI version of your profile do? does it have options? i like options.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukuu

> i think he was making it so it would go off on cooldown kuu.
> 
> whitch imo seems silly.... better to save it for big hits, stagger / shuffle is more than enough standard mitigation.
> 
> Kuu, what does the PQI version of your profile do? does it have options? i like options.


Ya, it's a PQI version of the profile so it gives you options you can change. Wasn't sure what all to add so if there's something else you can think of, let me know.

----------


## TehVoyager

Ooohh sexi. gonna have to find that and give it some testins. that was pretty much the reason i was using Rubims over yours was the PQI options of being able to set using Tier2 spells (i save Chi Burst on Tortos for picking up bats for example) and being able to set my own keys for abilities.

----------


## hellokill11

Thanks a ton for the profiles mate, really appreciate them, they're absolutely awesome.

+Rep

----------


## Ronnotter

Is it possible to make an option in your pqi edition there we can choose when to use Purifying Brew?

----------


## kuukuu

> Is it possible to make an option in your pqi edition there we can choose when to use Purifying Brew?


What options are you looking for? If you provide enough info I can likely it.

----------


## Techz

Does this work for leveling WW as I'm using it for tanking but would like to dps sometimes as well? only level 37

----------


## kuukuu

> Does this work for leveling WW as I'm using it for tanking but would like to dps sometimes as well? only level 37


From what I've heard from others, it does not work for leveling. I have not personally tested it as I leveled as brewmaster due to stupidly fast tank queues for dungeons.

----------


## Drinksbeer

Call me drunk kuuk, but it worked just fine for me  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

> Call me drunk kuuk, but it worked just fine for me


Oh ok, Cute made her own leveling windwalker profile and was saying mine didn't work for leveling so I assumed that it didn't.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Oh ok, Cute made her own leveling windwalker profile and was saying mine didn't work for leveling so I assumed that it didn't.


I apologize if I was mistaken... =(

----------


## Drinksbeer

> I apologize if I was mistaken... =(


I probably should have clarified a little. I used cute's to lvl a lot, then when i started hitting dungeons pretty hard (thanks to levelling zones being camped by 10 lvl 90s all the time) I would either use cutes, deads or stiffs depending on the q time. If dps q was less than 5 mins i stayed with cutes, if heals were less than 5 mins i switched to deads, if both of those were stupid long I would respec to tank and use yours. So from about lvl 65 on, it worked great, at least for me...but i drink a lot and I may have been running in place face first into a wall, but in my mind, I was tearing up a dungeon as master tank #1.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rootlsuer

For some odd reason during the amber-shaper fight this profile seems to spam Detox when I try to dps a converted player.

----------


## kuukuu

> For some odd reason during the amber-shaper fight this profile seems to spam Detox when I try to dps a converted player.


That's due to there being no check for debuffs you shouldn't be dispelling so it tries to dispell everything it can. Best to just remove Detox for that fight or add a check for the mutation.

----------


## Techz

> From what I've heard from others, it does not work for leveling. I have not personally tested it as I leveled as brewmaster due to stupidly fast tank queues for dungeons.


Thanks for the reply m8 i will just stick to tanking :-D

----------


## rootlsuer

> That's due to there being no check for debuffs you shouldn't be dispelling so it tries to dispell everything it can. Best to just remove Detox for that fight or add a check for the mutation.


Thanks! Yea, I removed it from the rotation during the encounter. I'm thinking I'll just make another hotkey for mouseover detox like on my healing profiles.

----------


## Master34

What is the logic with Leg Sweep...cuz he dont do it on cd, he never do it...but keep in mind im level 62

----------


## kuukuu

> What is the logic with Leg Sweep...cuz he dont do it on cd, he never do it...but keep in mind im level 62


As the notes on the profile say, you press Right Shift to use Tier 5 abilities. It's not used automatically.

----------


## Master34

> As the notes on the profile say, you press Right Shift to use Tier 5 abilities. It's not used automatically.


Yeah but Leg Sweep is tier 4  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> Yeah but Leg Sweep is tier 4


My bad, must have mixed them up somehow. Tier 4 talents aren't including in the current rotation. Couldn't find a button to set them as and using on CD is just dumb since they're situational. Currently in the rotation editor they are coded but it's set to mouse button 3 which refused to do anything for me so I took it out of the rotation for now.

----------


## latencyx

Nice work kuukuu, it does work for leveling , lvled my WW monk to 90 recently , also I keep getting errors sometimes when im in a party or raid .



> Message: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua:-1: script ran too long
> Time: 07/30/13 19:55:52
> Count: 1
> Stack: ...e\AddOns\Blizzard_DebugTools\Blizzard_DebugTools.lua: in function `ScriptErrorsFrame_OnError'
> [string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:18: in function <[string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:4>
> [C]: ?
> [string "--Code provided by Christopher X ..."]:37: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> ...


Also Leg Sweep is Tier 4 not Tier 5 =)

----------


## kuukuu

I would say whatever Blizzard_DebugTools.lua is seems to be causing a conflict of some sort with the profile judging by that error.

----------


## Master34

> My bad, must have mixed them up somehow. Tier 4 talents aren't including in the current rotation. Couldn't find a button to set them as and using on CD is just dumb since they're situational. Currently in the rotation editor they are coded but it's set to mouse button 3 which refused to do anything for me so I took it out of the rotation for now.


Ok, i try too to make this happened on a mouse button...but not work...i have a wow mouse, so i have a couple free buttons still...idk why is dosent work...
If you need a tester for this...im your man...

Best profile ever

----------


## duuxx

Just a quick thing i noticed as im currently using it to dps in ToT Heroic and its doing just fine... altough when the RoRo trinket procs it has the habbit to use brew already. wich he shouldnt.
he should use it with only 2sec left on the proc

----------


## kuukuu

> Just a quick thing i noticed as im currently using it to dps in ToT Heroic and its doing just fine... altough when the RoRo trinket procs it has the habbit to use brew already. wich he shouldnt.
> he should use it with only 2sec left on the proc


The only times the WW will use TeB if RoRo is detected is if you're at 18+ stacks or 1.5 seconds before RoRo proc ends. When you activate the profile, does it say Re-Origination Detected in red letters?

----------


## duuxx

Well i dont rlly look at that but it shouldnt put brew on the minute the trinket procs :P he should use the the sec its about to fall off. so u have increased dps for longer. cus basicly what happens now is i have increased dmg for some time without the crit and haste.

----------


## kuukuu

> Well i dont rlly look at that but it shouldnt put brew on the minute the trinket procs :P he should use the the sec its about to fall off. so u have increased dps for longer. cus basicly what happens now is i have increased dmg for some time without the crit and haste.


Which is what I just said it does if it detects the Rune....if it's not doing that, then it doesn't sound like it's detecting your RoRo. I raid as WW and it uses TeB at the last second before RoRo proc ends for me.

If it's not saying Re-Origination Detected when you first turn it on, either you're not up to date with the profile or for some reason it's not detecting your RoRo. Needs to be in first trinket slot to be detected too.

----------


## duuxx

that might be it then XD

----------


## kuukuu

Not to boast about my own profile but I was just doing heroics on my new monk at 400 ilevel, ie 30 levels below the "required", without any issues using my brewmaster profile. Gotta say it feels good when something I make actually works haha.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Haha nice to hear mate, my monk is only 72 but Im getting there!

----------


## TehVoyager

FYI kuu, low priority bug, the 1-10 profile doesnt work properly. create a lv1 monk and try it out  :Wink:

----------


## kuukuu

> FYI kuu, low priority bug, the 1-10 profile doesnt work properly. create a lv1 monk and try it out


I already have three monks... not really looking to make another one lol. What's the bug?

----------


## TehVoyager

Wont tiger palm automatically. just fires one off, then sits. will jab when theres only 1 chi left. dont have BoK yet so cant speak for that. will continue lvling to let you know

edit: learned BOK, profile now working properly. so ur 1-10 profile is more a 7-10 profile  :Wink:

----------


## kuukuu

> Wont tiger palm automatically. just fires one off, then sits. will jab when theres only 1 chi left. dont have BoK yet so cant speak for that. will continue lvling to let you know
> 
> edit: learned BOK, profile now working properly. so ur 1-10 profile is more a 7-10 profile


Hmm, I'll take a look at it this weekend. Been busy with work and raiding all week so far but I should have some down time.

----------


## kuukuu

1-10 Profile should be fixed now in both versions of the profile.

PQI is now version 0.2
Normal is 4.72.

----------


## MrBrain1

hi thanks for the profile.

i level a monk (25 currently) and i dont see a difference betwen singletarget mode and aoe mode. Is there a possibility to use Fire Breath in aoe mode?

----------


## kuukuu

> hi thanks for the profile.
> 
> i level a monk (25 currently) and i dont see a difference betwen singletarget mode and aoe mode. Is there a possibility to use Fire Breath in aoe mode?


It's already in both single and AoE target modes but it only uses BoF if your shuffle time remaining is at least 6 seconds iirc so at low haste levels, you're not going to see it used very often. At 25 though, your Keg Smash and Dizzying Haze should be more then enough to keep mobs off your dps and heals.

----------


## KozmoWw

Updated tonight to find that Xeun no longer activates on pull or cd is this at my end or yours  :Big Grin:  Been loving this profile for weeks so many thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## kuukuu

> Updated tonight to find that Xeun no longer activates on pull or cd is this at my end or yours  Been loving this profile for weeks so many thanks


It's set to activate on hot key, the default being Right Control. Apparently I missed that in the notes.... In the PQI version of the windwalker profile, if you have the Invoke Xuen setting unchecked, it will use him on CD as long as you're targetting a boss.

----------


## Maxitor

Just a simple thank you message just because i have used your Brewmaster profile all the way to 90 and it is simply perfect :Smile:  I specced Windwalker yesterday and pulled some great numbers already in half blue half green gear.

Thanks for your work kuukuu!

----------


## kuukuu

> Just a simple thank you message just because i have used your Brewmaster profile all the way to 90 and it is simply perfect I specced Windwalker yesterday and pulled some great numbers already in half blue half green gear.
> 
> Thanks for your work kuukuu!


Thank you, glad it's helpful.  :Smile:

----------


## Moonst

as always kuukuu your brewmaster profile is awsome and i was wondering if you were going to do anything with the prot war like make a pqi for it or make a lvling profile any how catch ya later.

----------


## kuukuu

> as always kuukuu your brewmaster profile is awsome and i was wondering if you were going to do anything with the prot war like make a pqi for it or make a lvling profile any how catch ya later.


I actually haven't touched my prot warrior since I got my monk geared up. It was my main for raiding until that point but I find monk much more fun so I'm not sure if I will do that or not. If I do, it's rather low on priority atm.

----------


## kuukuu

*4.8 Released:*
*PQI 0.3 Released:*

*General*

- Added support for Tier 4 abilities on the middle mouse button (Thank you to Krodran for assistance in fixing the code  :Big Grin: )


This will likely be the last update till 5.4 comes out.

----------


## kwalti

Hello there,

Let me start with saying Thank you.
It is an unbeliaveble profile and its FREE.
Loving hte Brewmaster and the Windwalker too.
I updated today to the latest version.
My problem is that it autoaccepts LFD and LFR and every invite.
Is it PQR or your profile that doing that?

## Interface: 50100
## Title: |cff00aaffPQInterface|r
## Notes: PQRotation Interface, HUD for PQRotation by Xelper.
## Author: Diesal
## Version: 2.22
## SavedVariables: PQInterfaceDB
## OptionalDeps: Ace3, DiesalDev, DiesalUI
## X-Embeds: Ace3
## X-Category: Combat

Also this is my PQI version, where can i get the PQI 0.3 you mentioned?


Thank you for your profile again.

----------


## kuukuu

> Hello there,
> 
> Let me start with saying Thank you.
> It is an unbeliaveble profile and its FREE.
> Loving hte Brewmaster and the Windwalker too.
> I updated today to the latest version.
> My problem is that it autoaccepts LFD and LFR and every invite.
> Is it PQR or your profile that doing that?
> 
> ...


It's not my profile so must be an addon and the PQI version I mentioned is the current version of my profile that is set up for PQI, not an actual variation of Diesal's PQI itself. I'm currently maintaining two different versions of the profile, one with PQI and one without.

----------


## MrBrain1

> Message: [string "if IsInRaid() then ..."]:15: attempt to compare nil with number
> Time: 08/19/13 13:54:38
> Count: 1463
> Stack: [C]: ?
> [string "if IsInRaid() then ..."]:15: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>
> 
> Locals:


while using your profile in 5 mans

----------


## kuukuu

> while using your profile in 5 mans


That's from the Detox code it looks like. Only thing I could think that would throw that error would be if PQR_UnitDistance was giving nil instead of a number. I'll try and duplicate it, but you can just remove the Detox code if it keeps throwing errors.

----------


## BecauseRacecar

Started using your prot warrior profile. Made some rotation changes and added a few things. my only real problem is that I get an error if I load the profile without loading another first. sorry kinda new so i'm prob doing something wrong. I could post it if you want, pointers would be nice

----------


## kuukuu

> Started using your prot warrior profile. Made some rotation changes and added a few things. my only real problem is that I get an error if I load the profile without loading another first. sorry kinda new so i'm prob doing something wrong. I could post it if you want, pointers would be nice


If you want to post the error log, I can take a look and see if I can figure it out. I haven't done anything with the prot profile in a while though.

----------


## Enuma

Non PQI profile works like a charm! Outstanding work on all of the profiles, i use them all. Simply love them. 

i have two questions if you may help me:

1. Does WindWalker profile support "Ascension?" I notices just yesterday that my monk never generates that 5th Chi Point. Even so with good chain procs hes behaving like i dont have that talent and always generating 4 Chi Points. Exclusion is "chi buildup" sequence trough "Expel Harm"

2. Can you please tell me how did you code TigerEye Brew usage with RoR trinket? I, unfortunately havent had luck in getting it yet since im taking a break from riding atm.
From all the theorycrafting that i read it goes as follows:
RoR procs, you try to pool as much Chi and Energy as you can, 1-3 secs before RoR buff expires you use your TigerEye Brew, preferably with 10 stacks of it. That way, TigerEye Brew will take the benefit of increased mastery and you will have your stats back on normal.
Is that how you code it?

Ty in advance for reply.

Take care mate, keep up the good work, these profiles are best profiles that i have ever used.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> Non PQI profile works like a charm! Outstanding work on all of the profiles, i use them all. Simply love them. 
> 
> i have two questions if you may help me:
> 
> 1. Does WindWalker profile support "Ascension?" I notices just yesterday that my monk never generates that 5th Chi Point. Even so with good chain procs hes behaving like i dont have that talent and always generating 4 Chi Points. Exclusion is "chi buildup" sequence trough "Expel Harm"
> 
> 2. Can you please tell me how did you code TigerEye Brew usage with RoR trinket? I, unfortunately havent had luck in getting it yet since im taking a break from riding atm.
> From all the theorycrafting that i read it goes as follows:
> RoR procs, you try to pool as much Chi and Energy as you can, 1-3 secs before RoR buff expires you use your TigerEye Brew, preferably with 10 stacks of it. That way, TigerEye Brew will take the benefit of increased mastery and you will have your stats back on normal.
> ...


1) As far as I am aware, there is no reason to actually pool chi to 5 while in combat so there is no code specific to Ascension. I have never seen anything on EJ or in Simcraft to show any reason to so basically if you're never seeing the 5th chi, you're using chi up enough to never get to it.
2) When RoR is detected, TeB will only be used at 19+ stacks or in the last 1.5 seconds of an RoR proc..

----------


## Enuma

> 1) As far as I am aware, there is no reason to actually pool chi to 5 while in combat so there is no code specific to Ascension. I have never seen anything on EJ or in Simcraft to show any reason to so basically if you're never seeing the 5th chi, you're using chi up enough to never get to it.
> 2) When RoR is detected, TeB will only be used at 19+ stacks or in the last 1.5 seconds of an RoR proc..


Nice! ty for being extra fast  :Smile: 
I see that there is PQI version of WindWakers profile, however i cant find it anywhere. Can you give me a link to it, just to test it?

And can you explain this a bit better? "*4.8 (PQI version 0.3)*" I see that more people, besides me, are confused. Does this mean that its a 0.3 version of WW profile that supports PQI or new version of PQI? If im not mistaken, latest version of PQI is 2.27 released in March this year.

----------


## kuukuu

> Nice! ty for being extra fast 
> I see that there is PQI version of WindWakers profile, however i cant find it anywhere. Can you give me a link to it, just to test it?
> 
> And can you explain this a bit better? "*4.8 (PQI version 0.3)*" I see that more people, besides me, are confused. Does this mean that its a 0.3 version of WW profile that supports PQI or new version of PQI? If im not mistaken, latest version of PQI is 2.27 released in March this year.


http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4..._Rotations.xml Copy that into PQR and you should get the newest version and yes it's version 0.3 of the profile.

----------


## BecauseRacecar

Here is the error I got
Message: [string "if UnitAffectingCombat("player") ..."]:51: attempt to call global 'inCombat' (a nil value)

Count: 996

Stack: [C]: in function `inCombat'
[string "if UnitAffectingCombat("player") ..."]:
51: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function 
`PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function 
`PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:
287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

----------


## kuukuu

> Here is the error I got
> Message: [string "if UnitAffectingCombat("player") ..."]:51: attempt to call global 'inCombat' (a nil value)
> 
> Count: 996
> 
> Stack: [C]: in function `inCombat'
> [string "if UnitAffectingCombat("player") ..."]:
> 51: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function 
> ...


I don't have a global called inCombat so that's either loading something else or it's one of your tweaks I would say. Just double checked the code to be sure. That error means something in your code is trying to call a variable named inCombat that doesn't exist.

----------


## jshookz

Any updates on the prot warrior profile? Is it still optimal to use? I don't know many people with a prot warrior PVE setup, unless someone can help me out I'd appreciate it big time  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> Any updates on the prot warrior profile? Is it still optimal to use? I don't know many people with a prot warrior PVE setup, unless someone can help me out I'd appreciate it big time


I don't play my warrior at this point but as far as I know, nothing has changed since it was made so it should still be good. Crystal_tech released a WIP Prot warrior profile a bit ago that might be worth trying if you're looking for something else though.

----------


## TehVoyager

Kuu, i've noticed something odd about the PQI version of your profile. im not sure if it affects the non pqi version but as a heads up:

Occasionally, while using dizzying haze, the mouse is drawn from wherever you are trying to put a dizzing haze, to the center of the screen over your character. no error messages, the mouse is simply moved.


using ver 0.1 of KuuPQI

----------


## kuukuu

> Kuu, i've noticed something odd about the PQI version of your profile. im not sure if it affects the non pqi version but as a heads up:
> 
> Occasionally, while using dizzying haze, the mouse is drawn from wherever you are trying to put a dizzing haze, to the center of the screen over your character. no error messages, the mouse is simply moved.
> 
> 
> using ver 0.1 of KuuPQI


That's strange, I've never seen it myself and the code is basically identical except for the PQI variables that allow you to change things... Try updating to 0.3 and see if it continues? I'm not sure why it would be doing that...

----------


## TehVoyager

Encountering a new issue with the PQI rotation version 0.3. 


1: PQI auto guard percentages are not saving between sessions. i had my auto guard set at 80, and auto guard in dungeons set at 90. now reset to base standards.

2: cannot select the guard %'s (and the healthstone %) to change them. they are non-mouse interactive. i shut down PQR and re-launched wow. i had all my settings saves as a set, but it looks like only the ability hot keys were actually saved.

PQI version is 2.22


also still experiencing the mouse draw to center.

any other info i can provide to help diagnose this issue?

----------


## kuukuu

> Encountering a new issue with the PQI rotation version 0.3. 
> 
> 
> 1: PQI auto guard percentages are not saving between sessions. i had my auto guard set at 80, and auto guard in dungeons set at 90. now reset to base standards.
> 
> 2: cannot select the guard %'s (and the healthstone %) to change them. they are non-mouse interactive. i shut down PQR and re-launched wow. i had all my settings saves as a set, but it looks like only the ability hot keys were actually saved.
> 
> PQI version is 2.22
> 
> ...


I'm using PQI 2.1 atm and I'm unable to reproduce issue 1 so possibly a PQI issue? I'll try updating to 2.22 and check again. For issue 2, I was able to reproduce it if the lock was closed at the bottom left on the PQI menu but once I double clicked it and it opened again, I was unable to change all the values again.

The mouse issue honestly baffles me since it's the same code we've used forever for mouse placement and I'm not aware of any way that said code can take control of the mouse position... I wouldn't know where to start debugging that one  :Frown:

----------


## TehVoyager

well the mouse thing is honestly a livible issue, and could be a quirk of my system.

so to fix the guard issue lock then unlock the little lock?

----------


## kuukuu

> well the mouse thing is honestly a livible issue, and could be a quirk of my system.
> 
> so to fix the guard issue lock then unlock the little lock?


I'd try it, I just updated to 2.22 and I still can't reproduce the issue of the values resetting. Tried both with it locked and then closing out of WoW and reloading PQR fresh, as well as with it unlocked. Both were saving my settings.

----------


## TehVoyager

Confirmed. just logged in and was able to change the guard amounts.

Unloading PQR and relaunching resets the guard hp percentages.

where can i change the default percentages in the code? if this is my issue i might as well just hacknslash fix it until it works for me  :Smile: 


edit: interesting. opened KuukuuPQI under ability editor, changed the --diesall frame-- function's references to 30 and 70 for the guards both to 90. no change upon loading. exited PQR and wow. no change. still shows up as 35/75. even changing from "standard set" to "set2" resets guard% and does not save. this has to be something on my end. im totally confused now.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

I've tried replicating TehVoyager's problem as well but no luck(even editing the PQI values in the frame - they're working for me) I'm on PQI 2.22 and using version .3 of the PQI rotation.

While attempting to replicate the bug I ended up with another one I think... the rotation hangs up on - (BM) Guard. But it only happens when Auto Guard is selected otherwise it works just fine with a hotkey. It seems to be getting stuck when Guard is used and goes into CD and Power Guard(118636) procs the whole rotation comes to a halt until Guard is back up from CD.

----------


## TehVoyager

Lol. ok, in that case it HAS to be me. 

so im gonna re-download kuu's PQI profile, slap it on a fresh copy of PQR. what else will i need to grab from the old profile, and where will i have to place it?

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

I'd make a new PQR folder and copy PQR.exe there open it so it makes all the necessary files. Then open and download the rotation from http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/4..._Rotations.xml 

That way you can keep your settings that you have now and see if a fresh copy makes a difference or not

----------


## kuukuu

> I've tried replicating TehVoyager's problem as well but no luck(even editing the PQI values in the frame - they're working for me) I'm on PQI 2.22 and using version .3 of the PQI rotation.
> 
> While attempting to replicate the bug I ended up with another one I think... the rotation hangs up on - (BM) Guard. But it only happens when Auto Guard is selected otherwise it works just fine with a hotkey. It seems to be getting stuck when Guard is used and goes into CD and Power Guard(118636) procs the whole rotation comes to a halt until Guard is back up from CD.


I'll take a look into that, I've never seen it personally so far when raiding but maybe it's not recognizing that guard is on CD and is trying to use it for some strange reason....

EDIT: When this issue is occuring, are you using glyphed Guard or normal?

----------


## bgr

> I'll take a look into that, I've never seen it personally so far when raiding but maybe it's not recognizing that guard is on CD and is trying to use it for some strange reason....
> 
> EDIT: When this issue is occuring, are you using glyphed Guard or normal?


I'd be willing to bet the issue is related to wearing the 4 piece bonus on the T14 set. *Are you wearing it?*

The exact same thing happens with Mage abilities and Alter Time when using the 4 piece T15 set.

There is some kind of bug that causes it to hang and not update that the ability is on CD.

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

I do have the Glyph of Guard on as for the 4pc.. I got the T15 4pc

----------


## kuukuu

> I do have the Glyph of Guard on as for the 4pc.. I got the T15 4pc


I have been unable to recreate the issue on my monk and I don't have the 4pc, but as far as I recall, that affects PB not Guard so not sure why that would be affecting it. There currently isn't a check for the glyph on guard so that's possibly the culprit. Could you test it without the glyph and see if the issue still happens?

----------


## MrBrain1

> Message: [string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:7: script ran too long
> Time: 08/28/13 12:20:28
> Count: 1
> Stack: [C]: in function `LoadAddOn'
> [string "Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scrip..."]:7: in function `origErrorHandler'
> [string "*:OnLoad"]:6: in function <[string "*:OnLoad"]:1>
> [C]: ?
> [string "if IsInRaid() then ..."]:15: in function `?'
> [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
> ...


got this today

----------


## kuukuu

> got this today


The little bit of code it lists in the error is from my Detox ability. I"m likely going to remove it in the next update since there's other dispel profile that are much more advanced. Until then you should be safe just removing the Detox from the rotation.

----------


## 3clipse

Been using your profile for over a week so far. Works really good. Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## TheBolivianGuy

Its not a big deal I myself use the mouse hotkey to activate guard. It was just something that came up while trying to recreate another person's error.

Sent from my SGH-I747

----------


## kuukuu

> Its not a big deal I myself use the mouse hotkey to activate guard. It was just something that came up while trying to recreate another person's error.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747


I do the same so probably why I hadn't seen the bug.

----------


## donut87

Just wanted to say awesome profile man really high shuffle uptime and everything.

----------


## TehVoyager

VERY interesting. Kuu i might have figured it out.

when i was changing values previously, i was TYPING the values in.

i just figured out you can mousewheel the amount in.... once i did that, it seems to be sticking...

also, you mentioned theres a dispell profile to replace the detox code.

wheres that at?

----------


## kuukuu

> VERY interesting. Kuu i might have figured it out.
> 
> when i was changing values previously, i was TYPING the values in.
> 
> i just figured out you can mousewheel the amount in.... once i did that, it seems to be sticking...
> 
> also, you mentioned theres a dispell profile to replace the detox code.
> 
> wheres that at?


Oh I assumed you were using mouse wheel or I could have told you that. It's a known thing with PQI that typing them in doesn't usually cause them to stick for some reason... 

And it's CML's dispel interrupt profile. I can dig up the link after work possibly before raid.

----------


## Sister

Prot warr profile only spams devastate

----------


## TehVoyager

> Prot warr profile only spams devastate


sounds like a prot warrior....

xD!

could be out of date. look at the abilities and rotation, see if anyhting doesnt look right,

----------


## kuukuu

> sounds like a prot warrior....
> 
> xD!
> 
> could be out of date. look at the abilities and rotation, see if anyhting doesnt look right,


Last time I checked it, it was still working properly but I haven't had time to look at anything but my monk for raiding due to work and school lately. I might just stop support for warrior though since there are other better ones and I just don't have time to support things I don't play with 7 classes and 20+ hours of work a week right now.  :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

Depending on how well 5.4 goes on being released, I will hopefully have any needed updates for my monk profiles up shortly after I get home from class tomorrow so 5pm EST unless there's something that comes up. Just fyi for everyone.

----------


## TehVoyager

here kuu this should help  :Smile: 

Brewmaster Patch 5.4 Survival Guide - Sunnier's Art of War

----------


## chumii

Hey, 
I am using your Brewmaster Profile all the way and never had any problems in MoP so far. ( Big Thanks for that  :Big Grin:  )
Yesterday, we finally managed to get Lei Shen down and then went straight to Ra-Den where I encountered my first issues. For me, it didn't keep up Shuffle 100%, so sometimes I got one shotted by Ra-Den due to that little downtime of Shuffle. Not a big problem in other fights, thats why i never really thought about it, but maybe you could have a look at that while you are updating for 5.4? I tried to adjust some numbers in your Blackout-Kick Code, but it didnt really helped out. Had to switch to Ruubims profile just for that fight  :Frown:

----------


## kuukuu

> Hey, 
> I am using your Brewmaster Profile all the way and never had any problems in MoP so far. ( Big Thanks for that  )
> Yesterday, we finally managed to get Lei Shen down and then went straight to Ra-Den where I encountered my first issues. For me, it didn't keep up Shuffle 100%, so sometimes I got one shotted by Ra-Den due to that little downtime of Shuffle. Not a big problem in other fights, thats why i never really thought about it, but maybe you could have a look at that while you are updating for 5.4? I tried to adjust some numbers in your Blackout-Kick Code, but it didnt really helped out. Had to switch to Ruubims profile just for that fight


The profile prioritizes Shuffle uptime so I have no idea why it wouldn't be up if you're attacking the boss constantly. Definitely need more info regarding it.

*5.0 Released:* 
*PQI enabled version 0.5 Released:*

*Brewmaster:*

- Rushing Jade Wind updated to new 5.4 format

*Windwalker:*

- Rushing Jade Wind updated to new 5.4 format
- TeB usage changed to treat RoR as a normal trinket now that our mastery was changed and snap shotting is no longer useful

*General:*

- Removal of old ability code that is no longer used

----------


## chumii

First, thanks for the update! I love playing in EU so i have everything ready after launch  :Big Grin: 




> The profile prioritizes Shuffle uptime so I have no idea why it wouldn't be up if you're attacking the boss constantly. Definitely need more info regarding it.


Well, I dont know what info I could give you. I was solo tanking him of course, and sometimes my shuffle falls off. Even if it falls off for just 0.5 - 1 seconds, sometimes raden made his special attack (dunno the name right now) and one shots me in this second.
I dont know if there is any boss in SoO where this little off-time could be a huge problem as it is at raden, just thought I would tell you when you are going over your profile anyways

----------


## TehVoyager

Thanks kuu!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Krodran

Gonna test it soon™, thanks bro.  :Smile:

----------


## Krodran

> First, thanks for the update! I love playing in EU so i have everything ready after launch 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dont know what info I could give you. I was solo tanking him of course, and sometimes my shuffle falls off. Even if it falls off for just 0.5 - 1 seconds, sometimes raden made his special attack (dunno the name right now) and one shots me in this second.
> I dont know if there is any boss in SoO where this little off-time could be a huge problem as it is at raden, just thought I would tell you when you are going over your profile anyways


What trinkets you were using?

----------


## kuukuu

> First, thanks for the update! I love playing in EU so i have everything ready after launch 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dont know what info I could give you. I was solo tanking him of course, and sometimes my shuffle falls off. Even if it falls off for just 0.5 - 1 seconds, sometimes raden made his special attack (dunno the name right now) and one shots me in this second.
> I dont know if there is any boss in SoO where this little off-time could be a huge problem as it is at raden, just thought I would tell you when you are going over your profile anyways


The only thing I could think would be to set the check on Shuffle remaining to be longer... Might make that a variable in the PQI version so people can choose instead of hard coding it. Would be easy enough to do.

----------


## Enuma

Testing your 5.0 Windwalker profile and having issues with Thunder Focus Tea usage on my WW monk. Apparently my monk builds it up to 20 stacks and it never uses them. I dont have ToT trinkets, instead i have Shado Pan assault one, and one from MSV heroic.

Im pretty much sure that, as for WW you will need to change some more things in profile, but this was something that i noticed "off the bat." Our stat priority has been changes, as rotation priority, from what i manage to read from Salty's post and his heavy SimCing.

You might find this helpful:
Bottled Fury: A Windwalker PvE Guide [5.4]

----------


## xNotta

There's a few changes that I always make when you release an update.
Not sure if they are negatively affecting me or not but I wanted to share what I do.



```
(BM) Breath of Fire
and UnitPower("player",12) >= 3

->Reduced Breath of Fire to only require 3 Chi power. Down from 4. Result = used more often.

(BM) Elusive Brew
and (count>=5 or (count >=2 and expires - GetTime() < 4))

->Cast Elusive brew more frequently at 5 stacks.

(BM) Guard
and UnitBuffID ("player",118636) ~= nil
then
	if (100*(UnitHealth("player")/UnitHealthMax("player"))) < 100
	then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(115295))
		return true
	end

->Removed Raid requirement and will cast Guard whenever it is off CD and health is less than 100%.

(BM) Purifying Brew
and UnitAffectingCombat("player") 

->Removed combat Requirement

(WW) Tigereye Brew Test
--Excess TB stacks
		if TigerBrew and TigerBrewStacks>=10 and PQR_SpellAvailable(107428) then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(116740))
			RunMacroText("/use 10")
		end

->Excess stacks from 18 to 10. Cast Tigereye Brew @ 10 stacks.

::Aparently not in v5.0::
::Aparently not in v5.0::
::Aparently not in v5.0::
(All) Functions
Removed:
if LFGDungeonReadyPopup:IsVisible()
		or StaticPopup1:IsVisible() then 
    AcceptProposal() 
end  

-> Removed LFG Dungeon auto accept
```

Please know that I have little to no real indepth knowledge on how the class work, so *don't think of this as recommended changes!*
I haven't gotten to test these changes in v5.0 on WoW 5.4.

----------


## kuukuu

> There's a few changes that I always make when you release an update.
> Not sure if they are negatively affecting me or not but I wanted to share what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> (BM) Breath of Fire
> and UnitPower("player",12) >= 3
> 
> ...


Most of what I see in those changes is personal taste so it should still work fine but I'll explain my reasoning for the settings I have.

1) BoF is set the way it is so you always have 2 charges of chi for guard when you need it, also it shouldn't be used unless the brew debuff is on the mob or you're in an AoE situation as BoK hits harder for the same chi cost.
2) This to me would be the same as what is already used since all you're doing is shortening the length of time EB is up but also using it more frequently.
3) This one I don't agree with at all as using guard on CD is just wrong from my own experience as well as numerous forums I've read like EJ but if you're not raiding hard content I suppose it won't matter so once again, your mileage may vary.
4) I don't understand this one? Why would you be using PB outside of combat?
5) WW is set to 18 in order to have stacks to line up with procs of trinkets. 10 allows more constant use but you run the risk of having a really crap amount of TeB available if you get a good proc off a trinket that way. If you have evidence that it does more dps, I can definitely take a look into it though.
6) The automatic queue accepting was something that had been added into my personal one and accidentally was pushed out so yes, it has been removed.

Overall I do see anything wrong with the edits and if you have evidence of any of them actually improving things noticeably, please let me know, especially for BM as I don't get much chance to play that spec anymore in a raid setting  :Frown: 




> Testing your 5.0 Windwalker profile and having issues with Thunder Focus Tea usage on my WW monk. Apparently my monk builds it up to 20 stacks and it never uses them. I dont have ToT trinkets, instead i have Shado Pan assault one, and one from MSV heroic.
> 
> Im pretty much sure that, as for WW you will need to change some more things in profile, but this was something that i noticed "off the bat." Our stat priority has been changes, as rotation priority, from what i manage to read from Salty's post and his heavy SimCing.
> 
> You might find this helpful:
> Bottled Fury: A Windwalker PvE Guide [5.4]


I'm sorry but I'm not understanding this post other then you're somehow not bleeding off stacks at 18 which is strange since you're the only person I've heard have that issue. Are you using the English client? The TeB usage is based around procs of trinkets and the procs in the code are in English so if you're using a different client, it's never going to recognize the proc. I plan on making them multi-lingual as soon as I have a chance but for now it is required, otherwise you will only use TeB at 18 stacks.

From that link you posted me, our rotation hasn't changed at all so that part confuses me, especially when I just beat all of our dps in raid last night and some were 10 ilevels (540) higher then my monk (530) so the rotation works the same as it did in 5.3. Stat priorities have became more fluid based on what gear you have, but those have nothing to do with the rotation from what I can see.

----------


## Enuma

> .... I'm sorry but I'm not understanding this post other then you're somehow not bleeding off stacks at 18 which is strange since you're the only person I've heard have that issue. Are you using the English client? The TeB usage is based around procs of trinkets and the procs in the code are in English so if you're using a different client, it's never going to recognize the proc. I plan on making them multi-lingual as soon as I have a chance but for now it is required, otherwise you will only use TeB at 18 stacks.
> 
> From that link you posted me, our rotation hasn't changed at all so that part confuses me, especially when I just beat all of our dps in raid last night and some were 10 ilevels (540) higher then my monk (530) so the rotation works the same as it did in 5.3. Stat priorities have became more fluid based on what gear you have, but those have nothing to do with the rotation from what I can see.


Yea, about rotation.. my bad, i was reading a lots of SimC to remember what is what.
As for rotation issue.. Im using English (UK) game client, latest PQR version, fresh install of your non PQR WW profile and latest PQI. i also tried clearing WTF and cache folder completely. I still have same issue, profile pools 20 TeB and never uses them at all. 

Link to a video of an issue:
TeB usage issue

Note that i pooled 20 stacks before i started recording video as to make it as short as i can. I also did manage to count at least 7 new stacks being pooled (7 times timer on TeB went from time remaining to 2mins) which got wasted.

These are the trinkets i use ATM:
http://www.wowhead.com/item=94511
and
http://www.wowhead.com/item=86132

----------


## kuukuu

> Yea, about rotation.. my bad, i was reading a lots of SimC to remember what is what.
> As for rotation issue.. Im using English (UK) game client, latest PQR version, fresh install of your non PQR WW profile and latest PQI. i also tried clearing WTF and cache folder completely. I still have same issue, profile pools 20 TeB and never uses them at all. 
> 
> Link to a video of an issue:
> TeB usage issue
> 
> Note that i pooled 20 stacks before i started recording video as to make it as short as i can. I also did manage to count at least 7 new stacks being pooled (7 times timer on TeB went from time remaining to 2mins) which got wasted.
> 
> These are the trinkets i use ATM:
> ...


Hmmm, strange, I can see the procs going off and they're the same as what it's set up to check. Maybe I messed something up porting it from the PQI version. Can you try the PQI version for me? That's the one I used last night and it worked for me. I'll take a look at 5.0 non PQI and see if I can see what is going on.

----------


## Enuma

> Hmmm, strange, I can see the procs going off and they're the same as what it's set up to check. Maybe I messed something up porting it from the PQI version. Can you try the PQI version for me? That's the one I used last night and it worked for me. I'll take a look at 5.0 non PQI and see if I can see what is going on.


Found the issue. There is a ability in your "*Kuukuu_MONK_Rotations.xml*" that doesnt exist when i open "Kuukuu_MONK_Abilities.xml" in Ability Editor, its "*(WW) Tigereye Brew Test*" I couldn't find code for it when i opened Kuukuu_MONK_Abilities.xml in my Notepad ++ 
That looked odd to me, as i know that it should be codded in Ability file, so i replaced it with Tigereye Brew ability and everything started working just fine.

Screencast of issue:
Tigereye Brew issue

On side note, should we pool that much TeB? If im not mistaken, due to new mastery, ideally we gain the most from using every 10 stacks of TeB thus keeping its uptime constant, not making kinda bursty by pooling it to 18 TeB?

----------


## kuukuu

> Found the issue. There is a ability in your "*Kuukuu_MONK_Rotations.xml*" that doesnt exist when i open "Kuukuu_MONK_Abilities.xml" in Ability Editor, its "*(WW) Tigereye Brew Test*" I couldn't find code for it when i opened Kuukuu_MONK_Abilities.xml in my Notepad ++ 
> That looked odd to me, as i know that it should be codded in Ability file, so i replaced it with Tigereye Brew ability and everything started working just fine.
> 
> Screencast of issue:
> Tigereye Brew issue
> 
> On side note, should we pool that much TeB? If im not mistaken, due to new mastery, ideally we gain the most from using every 10 stacks of TeB thus keeping its uptime constant, not making kinda bursty by pooling it to 18 TeB?


Ya I removed the test ability, I guess I forgot to change the rotation itself. Sorry about that. As for the TeB, I'm not sure. Haven't had time to run tests using the different ways of doing it. If you want to give it a shot, let me know your results. As I said above, right now it pools so you can use a full 10 stack TeB when you get trinket procs but you could be right.

Uploaded a fix for the rotation, should be 5.0a.

----------


## xNotta

> Most of what I see in those changes is personal taste so it should still work fine but I'll explain my reasoning for the settings I have.
> 
> 1) BoF is set the way it is so you always have 2 charges of chi for guard when you need it, also it shouldn't be used unless the brew debuff is on the mob or you're in an AoE situation as BoK hits harder for the same chi cost.
> 2) This to me would be the same as what is already used since all you're doing is shortening the length of time EB is up but also using it more frequently.
> 3) This one I don't agree with at all as using guard on CD is just wrong from my own experience as well as numerous forums I've read like EJ but if you're not raiding hard content I suppose it won't matter so once again, your mileage may vary.
> 4) I don't understand this one? Why would you be using PB outside of combat?
> 5) WW is set to 18 in order to have stacks to line up with procs of trinkets. 10 allows more constant use but you run the risk of having a really crap amount of TeB available if you get a good proc off a trinket that way. If you have evidence that it does more dps, I can definitely take a look into it though.
> 6) The automatic queue accepting was something that had been added into my personal one and accidentally was pushed out so yes, it has been removed.
> 
> Overall I do see anything wrong with the edits and if you have evidence of any of them actually improving things noticeably, please let me know, especially for BM as I don't get much chance to play that spec anymore in a raid setting


Wow, thank you so much for explaining the reasoning behind those. 
Monk is just my alt, so I've not really put in time to master the class and that description actually helps.

The most challenging content he does is LFR.
The 100% guard works well for my with my T14 (Red Crane) 4 set bonus for 20% extra guard absorb in stuff like World bosses, heroic scenarios and works great in heroic dungeons. I basically don't take any damage and my healer gets to dps.
For number 1, it's taste I guess. I like to see my pulls burning, lol.
I will consider reverting my changes to number 3 if I ever tank harder content.
For your number 4, I find that in LFR, I don't get healed after the boss dies and I am still staggering, so I end up clicking PB anyways, that way I can be at full health when I pull trash before the next boss. it's another personal taste I guess. (I'm spec'd into Healing Elixers)
for number 5, I dont have a good reason, just that I DPS in my tank gear, so I dont have any DPS trinkets, lol.

Again, I don't really have advanced knowledge of the class, those were just some things that I liked and wanted to post if someone else might want to try.

Thank you for your reply kuukuu. I love your profile and I appreciate the work you've put into making and maintaining it.

----------


## kuukuu

> Wow, thank you so much for explaining the reasoning behind those. 
> Monk is just my alt, so I've not really put in time to master the class and that description actually helps.
> 
> The most challenging content he does is LFR.
> The 100% guard works well for my with my T14 (Red Crane) 4 set bonus for 20% extra guard absorb in stuff like World bosses, heroic scenarios and works great in heroic dungeons. I basically don't take any damage and my healer gets to dps.
> For number 1, it's taste I guess. I like to see my pulls burning, lol.
> I will consider reverting my changes to number 3 if I ever tank harder content.
> For your number 4, I find that in LFR, I don't get healed after the boss dies and I am still staggering, so I end up clicking PB anyways, that way I can be at full health when I pull trash before the next boss. it's another personal taste I guess. (I'm spec'd into Healing Elixers)
> for number 5, I dont have a good reason, just that I DPS in my tank gear, so I dont have any DPS trinkets, lol.
> ...


Ah I assumed you were doing LFR or lower, if you don't time your guards in reg raids or heroic, you'll get destroyed by a lot of things.  :Smile:  And good point in LFRs since healers are noobs there.

----------


## llamageek

> First, thanks for the update! I love playing in EU so i have everything ready after launch 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I dont know what info I could give you. I was solo tanking him of course, and sometimes my shuffle falls off. Even if it falls off for just 0.5 - 1 seconds, sometimes raden made his special attack (dunno the name right now) and one shots me in this second.
> I dont know if there is any boss in SoO where this little off-time could be a huge problem as it is at raden, just thought I would tell you when you are going over your profile anyways


Save chi before the strike goes off and dont use guard unless you have the chi for it, the monk chi gen rotation is quite tight for the encounter. I have killed the boss 15 times and have always had 100% shuffle uptime by timing my uses of chi for guard, holding off on using cds that invoke the gcd etc.

----------


## Derpson

Excellent profile that you've made here Kuukuu, but I had a question regarding the usage of RJW for WW. Currently, when AoE mode is activated, RJW will be cast on cooldown but the profile will not continue to perform the single target rotation between cooldowns. I didn't see any posts regarding this functionality and wondered if this was intended. Thanks for your time.

----------


## kuukuu

> Excellent profile that you've made here Kuukuu, but I had a question regarding the usage of RJW for WW. Currently, when AoE mode is activated, RJW will be cast on cooldown but the profile will not continue to perform the single target rotation between cooldowns. I didn't see any posts regarding this functionality and wondered if this was intended. Thanks for your time.


I'll have to take a look into that when I get home from class. It should be using abilities since it's not channeled but could be some code I missed.

----------


## ianmalcolmx

I encountered a bug using PQI Windwalker...

I was in a Flex SoO fight on Immerseus and every time the raid popped Heroism at the start, my Monk resorted to only doing auto-attacks. I had to unload and reload the rotation and perform an ability manually for the rotation to resume.

----------


## kuukuu

> I encountered a bug using PQI Windwalker...
> 
> I was in a Flex SoO fight on Immerseus and every time the raid popped Heroism at the start, my Monk resorted to only doing auto-attacks. I had to unload and reload the rotation and perform an ability manually for the rotation to resume.


Are you using 0.5? And was it getting stuck on an ability in PQI? I just raided last night using 0.5 and never had that issue. The only line that would be affected by BL in the entire profile is the one handling TeB stacks, causing it to switch from 18 down to 10. You could try commenting that line out or removing it but it shouldn't be causing it to hang.

The line is:



```
	if Bloodlust and BLTimer - GetTime() > 10 and TigerBrewStacks>=10 then
			CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(116740))
			RunMacroText("/use 10")
		end
```

----------


## Vaulk

Kuukuu, great profile. Quick question though - what hot key drops Statue?

----------


## TehVoyager

Kuu i found a bug last night in the Windwalker profile. it seems like the Rushing Jade Wind change didn't make it into your WW profile. using Spinning Crane Kick with Rushing Jade wind Talented causes your character to stop actions while Spinning Crane Kick is up. actions can be manually cast during that time.

----------


## mcwhat

Love the new PQI WW profile. Any chance we can get a disable cleave option for those fights where cleaving causes problems? In the past I've always just made a second copy of the rotation and removed all the cleaves from it, but a checkbox in PQI would be so much easier.

Also, is it possible to use some kind of queuing system for Storm, Earth, and Fire? I seem to have about a 50/50 chance of it working right. If I don't hold the button down it doesn't seem to go off unless I somehow manage to perfectly time it between 2 abilities, but when I hold it down it seems to summon and the immediately despawn as often as it works.

----------


## Dalajin

Testing 5.4 Bewmaster - Reply as soon as possible

----------


## kuukuu

> Love the new PQI WW profile. Any chance we can get a disable cleave option for those fights where cleaving causes problems? In the past I've always just made a second copy of the rotation and removed all the cleaves from it, but a checkbox in PQI would be so much easier.
> 
> Also, is it possible to use some kind of queuing system for Storm, Earth, and Fire? I seem to have about a 50/50 chance of it working right. If I don't hold the button down it doesn't seem to go off unless I somehow manage to perfectly time it between 2 abilities, but when I hold it down it seems to summon and the immediately despawn as often as it works.


Cleaves? Like FoF and such? Could be done if you can tell me what moves you mean. And still trying to figure out a better way to implement SEF, current version was a quick and dirty addition.




> Kuu i found a bug last night in the Windwalker profile. it seems like the Rushing Jade Wind change didn't make it into your WW profile. using Spinning Crane Kick with Rushing Jade wind Talented causes your character to stop actions while Spinning Crane Kick is up. actions can be manually cast during that time.


Known issue, hoping to push update tonight. Had the fix done last night but school is being a lot more annoying then it normally is this time of year so didn't get a chance.

----------


## mcwhat

> Cleaves? Like FoF and such? Could be done if you can tell me what moves you mean. And still trying to figure out a better way to implement SEF, current version was a quick and dirty addition.


The only cleave that is part of our single target rotation is FoF. Last night in SoO I kept killing my party members who were MC'd. I got around it by just constantly moving so FoF wouldn't go off. I got the idea of a toggle from Rubim's DK profiles.

I was thinking if you did some kind of timer for SEF like you do for switching from multi to single target that might help, but now that I think about it that probably won't work (it would prevent it from recasting, but if you triggered it during a GCD I don't think it would cast at all.) I'm getting better at timing them, but sometimes I still hold the button down for just a split second too long. Rubin had a really neat queuing system that worked well. You were able to effectively send an ability to the top of the rotation priority so it would just cast after the GCD or when you had the resources. Not sure how it worked.

I forgot to mention that I was using the new PQI profile on the isle while farming and whenever someone had the ordos buff and attacked me the profile would get all weird and stop casting. PQI window showed it was stuck trying to cast touch of death. I'm guessing there's no check to make sure it's not a player targeted.

----------


## kuukuu

5.1 Released: 
PQI enabled version 0.6 Released:

Brewmaster:

- Fixed RJW so it uses abilities between casts

Windwalker:

- Fixed RJW so it uses abilities between casts
- Changed procs to IDs, should work with any client now
- Added toggle for Fist of Fury (PQI only)

----------


## Weird0

hmm i cant seeme to be able to change the hotkeys with pqi. if this has been already mentioned ok, im just leaving this here incase no one has actually noticed it.  :Smile:

----------


## rootlsuer

I notice sometimes the rotation kinda just stops responding w/ full chi/energy with Jab as the last action - is this because I'm using ascension? it seems to recover if i mash some buttons eventually but there is a notable dps loss.

----------


## kuukuu

> I notice sometimes the rotation kinda just stops responding w/ full chi/energy with Jab as the last action - is this because I'm using ascension? it seems to recover if i mash some buttons eventually but there is a notable dps loss.


Never seen that before... is that WW or BM? And what version are you using?

----------


## MastaRage

> Never seen that before... is that WW or BM? And what version are you using?


It is getting hung up on Tiger Palm: (WW) Tiger Palm <=3

----------


## kuukuu

> It is getting hung up on Tiger Palm: (WW) Tiger Palm <=3


Which version? I'm raiding flex right now it's not having a problem with WW PQI 0.6.

----------


## MastaRage

It was 0.6 of the PQI version, tests on a dummy are fine. It may be random, but so random info, I was on the Isle when it happened.

----------


## idonotbot

Absolutely love your profile Kuukuu! Just have a small request, would it be possible to add a hotkey for Leg Sweep/Charging Ox Wave? I am thinking specifically for the adds which charge the friendly NPC's on 5th boss of SoO.

----------


## kuukuu

> Absolutely love your profile Kuukuu! Just have a small request, would it be possible to add a hotkey for Leg Sweep/Charging Ox Wave? I am thinking specifically for the adds which charge the friendly NPC's on 5th boss of SoO.


Already exists, it's MouseButton3.

----------


## mrleo

m8 i have a question... how do i make the profiles not acquiring a target if i click away from one but im still in combat? (for example im attacking something but i want to stop attacking it without pausing the rotation and i unselect the target.. but the profile automatically reacquires it)

edit: i love ur profiles btw  :Wink: ..

----------


## Aegeus

Kuukuu, your levelling BM profile is sick! Loving your work!

----------


## TehVoyager

> Already exists, it's MouseButton3.


can this be set to a variable in the PQI version?

----------


## kuukuu

> can this be set to a variable in the PQI version?


PQI doesn't support mouse buttons so not very easily no.

----------


## syphilis

Does the PQI version work below 90? I keep getting "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)", but I have PQI installed.

----------


## kuukuu

> Does the PQI version work below 90? I keep getting "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)", but I have PQI installed.


The Brewmaster profile works from 1-90, the Windwalker does not as I never played WW til I was 90. That error though sounds like PQR isn't detecting PQI so I'm guessing there's some issue with your PQI install.

----------


## sytexx

Kuukuu can you fix the windwalker Profile? He used all times Expel Harm

----------


## kuukuu

> Kuukuu can you fix the windwalker Profile? He used all times Expel Harm


I use the profile to raid so I know it works fine. It spams Expel Harm out of combat to keep chi maxxed but in combat it does normal rotation. If all it's doing for you is spamming Expel Harm even in combat then there's an issue on your end somewhere. Could try redownloading the profile after deleting whatever you have.

----------


## llamageek

Sometimes when i am using the brewmaster portion of the profile (v 5.1) and elusive brew is up on rare occasion i reach another 15 stacks of elusive brew before the previous one expires. 
The profile then sits there waiting to use elusive brew until the debuff falls off and does not use any other spells. I am also using rune of re orignation reforged and gemmed around reaching 100% crit when it procs.

----------


## kuukuu

> Sometimes when i am using the brewmaster portion of the profile (v 5.1) and elusive brew is up on rare occasion i reach another 15 stacks of elusive brew before the previous one expires. 
> The profile then sits there waiting to use elusive brew until the debuff falls off and does not use any other spells. I am also using rune of re orignation reforged and gemmed around reaching 100% crit when it procs.


I'm assuming EB doesn't stack if the buff is up and that's why it's stalling out. I don't have high enough gear for tanking to make that situation happen to test so I'm going on assumption.

5.1a (PQI enabled version 0.6a): 

Brewmaster:
- Fixed (hopefully) issue with getting 10+ EB stacks while still having buff up

----------


## llamageek

> I'm assuming EB doesn't stack if the buff is up and that's why it's stalling out. I don't have high enough gear for tanking to make that situation happen to test so I'm going on assumption.
> 
> 5.1a (PQI enabled version 0.6a): 
> 
> Brewmaster:
> - Fixed (hopefully) issue with getting 10+ EB stacks while still having buff up


I will test it out for you tonight when im raiding and get back to you thanks kuukuu.

----------


## llamageek

No raid last night will test it tonight hopefully.

----------


## kevinnash79

I'm in flex atm and it seems fine now.

----------


## llamageek

I ran for 6 hours in my raid and the profile did not lock up at all thanks kuukuu.

----------


## kuukuu

That's good to hear.  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

I edited the way SEF works so it doesn't immediately despawn the clone if you hold down the key too long. It still won't interrupt a channeled spell so you'd need to hold it down until the clone actually spawns but it should be harder to accidentally despawn the clone. Let me know how it works.  :Smile: 

5.2 (PQI enabled version 0.7): 

Windwalker:

- Changed how SEF works to make it harder to accidentally despawn the clones

----------


## mcwhat

> I edited the way SEF works so it doesn't immediately despawn the clone if you hold down the key too long. It still won't interrupt a channeled spell so you'd need to hold it down until the clone actually spawns but it should be harder to accidentally despawn the clone. Let me know how it works. 
> 
> 5.2 (PQI enabled version 0.7): 
> 
> Windwalker:
> 
> - Changed how SEF works to make it harder to accidentally despawn the clones


Thank you thank you thank you. On Garrosh in particular it's really hard to time it so that I get my clones up between SPK casts.

----------


## rootlsuer

Something this profile does makes it unsafe to zone while running; WW or Brew.

----------


## kuukuu

> Something this profile does makes it unsafe to zone while running; WW or Brew.


Not sure what you mean, I leave it running the entire time I'm logged in and don't have an issue. What's it doing?

----------


## llamageek

> Not sure what you mean, I leave it running the entire time I'm logged in and don't have an issue. What's it doing?


I seem to have the same issue, the problem lies within the buff functions whenever i zone in with it still in the pqr list the computer freezes for about 5-10 seconds then buffs legacy of the emp and im free to move again. Removing it from the pqr list removed the problem.

----------


## Xiodrade

I was just wondering if for your Windwalker profile, could you add a thing for Touch of Karma?
I tried adding it myself just setting it to right ctrl by default, but I can't seem to get it.
I made it show up in the PQI and stuff, but it just doesn't work. I replaced the invoke xuen spell ID with Touch of Karma and it works, so I know the spell ID is correct.
I can't find anywhere in the script that would stop me from just adding another spell.



EDIT-- Nevermind I fixed it. The problem was that I was assigning it to right control, but you forgot to add a


```
	if PQI_KuukuuWindwalker_pause_enable
```

So if you have the same hotkey on ToK as you do on Pause, it will pause even if you have it unchecked unless you change it to a different key.

Here's the changes just incase you wanted to copy/paste em real quick, idk lol.



```
if (IsMounted()) then
	return true
end

if (GetSpecialization() == 1) then
	if (PQI_KuukuuBrewmaster_Pause_enable and PQI: IsHotkeys(PQI_KuukuuWindwalker_Pause_key)) then
		return true
	end
end
	
if (GetSpecialization() == 3) then
	if (PQI_KuukuuWindwalker_Pause_enable and PQI:IsHotkeys(PQI_KuukuuWindwalker_Pause_key)) then
		return true
	end
end
```



```
if (IsSpellKnown(122470)) then
	if (PQI_KuukuuWindwalker_ToK_enable and PQI:IsHotkeys(PQI_KuukuuWindwalker_ToK_key) and PQR_SpellAvailable (122470) and UnitAffectingCombat("player")) then 
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(122470))
		return true
	end
end
```

----------


## kuukuu

I'm currently in the middle of mid terms and the start of term projects so I haven't had a lot of time to do much else lately but when I get a chance I can add that into the profile.

----------


## Tocsin

Nevermind, I figured it out.....ability edit

----------


## kuukuu

PQI enabled version 0.8: 
Unable to update non-PQI version with this update as there are no available hotkeys left.

Windwalker:

- Added ToK to profile. (Note: If Xuen is disabled to turn this on and you have the Xuen talent, Xuen will fire on CD so I suggest setting a different hotkey)

----------


## TehVoyager

Kuu is the BrM rotation taking the 4pc heal into account?

----------


## kuukuu

> Kuu is the BrM rotation taking the 4pc heal into account?


You mean T16 4pc? No, I just recently got back into a guild with my tanking monk so my BrM gear is really bad atm. If you want to provide details on it, I can add it when I get a chance.

----------


## svs

> (4) Set: Purifying Brew also heals you for 15% of the amount of staggered damage cleared.


It's just a nice addition to self healing. I don't think it affects Purifying Brew usage. Profile is pretty solid and I'm tanking 10 ppl Heroic SoO with no problem at all.
HPS is up to 70k, higher than Blood DK  :Smile:

----------


## kuukuu

> It's just a nice addition to self healing. I don't think it affects Purifying Brew usage. Profile is pretty solid and I'm tanking 10 ppl Heroic SoO with no problem at all.
> HPS is up to 70k, higher than Blood DK


Ah ok, so no change should be needed then I guess?

Also, due to RL issues, I am not playing the game so if people have suggestions, please be as detailed as possible since I am unable to test them currently.

----------


## Boppalopigus

> Ah ok, so no change should be needed then I guess?


Not sure how your purifying currently works, but if you could change it so it does not purify if you are at 100% health when you have 4pc would be a good change (so the heal isnt wasted).

----------


## Shudder

Windwalker doesn't work at low levels, I'm currently level 20. I'm just wondering if it isn't supported or if I'm doing something wrong. I know the brewmaster profile works 10-90.

----------


## kuukuu

> Windwalker doesn't work at low levels, I'm currently level 20. I'm just wondering if it isn't supported or if I'm doing something wrong. I know the brewmaster profile works 10-90.


It was made when I was at 90 so there's no leveling built into it. That's likely the issue for you.

----------


## Debordes

Is Chi generation too low at low levels for the profile to use Breath of Fire while in AoE mode? Currently level 19 and while in AoE mode it does not use it at all, simply jab tiger and blackout.

----------


## Ignil

tiger claw always rebuffed at 25-20 sec before down. he realy spam it... thats not cool
in brewmaster on 90

----------


## Beelzix

is there any way u can add healing sphere to the hotkey list?

----------


## puze

I don't know why but i always run out of energy pretty fast. Like in 15 sec i run out of all energy and profiles strugles to do anything then

----------


## kuukuu

> Is Chi generation too low at low levels for the profile to use Breath of Fire while in AoE mode? Currently level 19 and while in AoE mode it does not use it at all, simply jab tiger and blackout.


The profile prioritizes BoK so if it's not making enough chi to keep that up and do other things, that'll be why it's not using BoF




> tiger claw always rebuffed at 25-20 sec before down. he realy spam it... thats not cool
> in brewmaster on 90


It only uses tiger claw if nothing else is available or it is about to run out. Tiger claw is a filler move.




> is there any way u can add healing sphere to the hotkey list?


The hotkeys are already all used up so not really without implementing something like CML's macro system, which I haven't had any time to work on this profile due to rl.




> I don't know why but i always run out of energy pretty fast. Like in 15 sec i run out of all energy and profiles strugles to do anything then


Sounds like you have really low energy regen or are low level to me.

----------


## puze

I'm level 81 right now. My talents are Tiger lust, Chi wave, Ascension, leg sweep, difuse magic.

----------


## kuukuu

> I'm level 81 right now. My talents are Tiger lust, Chi wave, Ascension, leg sweep, difuse magic.


If it's the WW profile, it's not designed for pre-90 so that might be part of the issue.

----------

